# Furs by state/province/other II



## Surgat (Jun 15, 2009)

Continuing from this thread. Where it left off:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255&page=30


----------



## FrostByte421 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wilmington here. ^_^


----------



## Koray (Jun 15, 2009)

I wasn't added at the previous one... So is everyone else... Copy and Paste the list with the names of the main page 
(I'm Europe/Greece btw  )


----------



## Xenke (Jun 15, 2009)

Although not there quite yet, my place it Worcester, Massachusetts, USA

USA pronouced "Oosa" not "Yu-Es-Ay" (jk)


----------



## Shadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*The correct title is meant to be Furs by state/province/other III.
THE SECOND HALF OF THE LIST IS A FEW POSTS DOWN.
It is currently broken off between Louisiana and Maine.*

Like he, nameless_ermine, said, this is more direct than area codes in a way since not everyone is gonna look up the area code they don't know where is located. (No offense to the author of that topic.)

*You can put the city/town/area where you RESIDE, which you're closest to, or not. All you have to do is post, and include at the least, your residence above that of your city.

Limit using abbreviations, please! I don't know every single one!

BE SURE TO LET ME KNOW IF I DON'T HAVE SOMETHING RIGHT!*

----------------------------------------------------
*-----Africa-----*
*South Africa*
Rakuen Growlithe (Cape Town)

*-----Asia-----*

*Indonesia*
Rainwhisker

*Israel*
Rakidex (Shoham)

*Japan*
Houshou (Okinawa)

*Philippines*
~furfanatic~ (Las PiÃ±as City)
Marky_Fx (Malolos)
Leostale (Quezon City)

*Russia*
Dammit (Ivanovo)
Mr_Di
MrPyro (Novosibirsk, Russian Federation)

*Singapore*
krado
Spectre203


*-----Australia, and surrounding islands-----*
By request of TheRedRaptor: http://www.furstralia.com/forums

*New South Wales*
JakXT (Blaxland)
Earthwyrm (Dural)
UnderDrag (Sydney)
Impious (Sydney)

*Northern Territory*
Xavie (Darwin)

*New Zealand*
The Grey One (Christchurch)

*Queensland*
TheRedRaptor (Sunshine Coast)
Urban Wolf (Brisbane)
BlackRat (Gold Coast)
kidsune (Brisbane)
Grand Hatter (Brisbane)
espfox
the grey fox (Brisbane)
Mudge (Brisbane)
LianaVerwood

*South Australia*
Bokracroc (Adelaide)
Azerane (Adelaide)

*Tasmania*
Mr Hollow (Hobart)
roland_perteev

*Victoria*
Pup (Melbourne)
Mc_Jack (Melbourne)
Xaerun (Melbourne)
Magikian (Melbourne)
~Andromeda~ (Melbourne)
scarei_crow (Melbourne)
Salrith (Melbourne)
SinopaVixen
Alta
wolfsymphony
Lambzie (Ballarat)

*Western Australia*
Marodi (Perth)


*-----Canada-----*

*Alberta*
Ecs Wolfie (Edmonton)
evilteddybear (Calgary)
GreyFang69 (Calgary)
nameless_ermine (Calgary)
robotechtiger
CrimsonFox (St. Albert)
Fyger (Spruce Grove)
sights-set117 (Edmonton)
Kuro-chan (Red Deer)
FurryPanther (Edmonton)
Silva-Dragon (Calgary)
lowlow64 (Blackfalds)
DontForget (Edmonton)
Foxkin (Lloydminster)
antibus (Edmonton (Millwoods))
ShiroRaven (Wetaskiwin)
Vicious (Calgary)
Organic Sprout (Edmonton)
Silkstone (Edmonton)
Timitei (Edmonton)
The Blue Fox (Lethbridge)
SanguisArcangel
kashaki (Calgary)

*Atlantic provinces*
Waggable

*British Columbia*
soriceau (Victoria)
China-Kitty (Vancouver)
Ares Dauphin (Prince George)
Mirka (Vancouver)
Natannis
bonbon367 (Vancouver)
Oryxe (Vancouver)
Rehka (Kamloops)
xakmf (Kamloops)
CrispSkittlez
Tonk09 (Ladysmith)
Oroshi (Chilliwack)
Manefesto (Abbotsford)
Kittiboi (Prince George)
The Superfoxy Genius (Vancouver)
Ruhki (Kelowna)
Blue Dragonwolf (Vancouver)
DissidentLove (Vancouver)
Ik1994 (Port Moody)

*Manitoba*
Lina loaded (Winnipeg)
SiriusTheWolfhound (Winnipeg)
Trick_Pony (Norway House)
PaulShepherd (Winnipeg)
Loken (Winnipeg)
Ceuper (Winnipeg)
Benn
Kocchan

*New Brunswick*
mrfoxboy (Moncton)
raynes94 (St. John)
Cotoncandie (Caraquet; Also in Ontario)
Hero X
Sadorae

*Newfoundland*
Valanori (St. John's)
Runefox (St. John's)
D6016 (St. John's)
Phoenix6780 (St. John's)
TheNewfie (Isle aux Mort)

*Northwest Territories*
Airborne_Piggy (Yellowknife)

*Nova Scotia*
Yggd (New Waterford)
Blacky (Reserve Mines)
Espia (Glace Bay)
Aniki (Port Hood)
Grogerian (Amherst)

*Ontario*
eevachu (Toronto)
CAThulu (London)
ToeClaws (London)
Tudd (Toronto)
Black Ace (Peterborough)
Drake_Husky (Thunder Bay)
Frostwulfe (Toronto)
Dan Skunk
Irreverent (Burlington)
joshbri (London)
Sunny_Otter (Toronto)
Elv02 (Kitchener)
Cotoncandie (Ottawa; Also in New Brunswick)
Widontknow (Ottawa)
Whipblade
Aaron Roger Scott (Toronto)
Erewolf (Ottawa)
Iceyguy (Toronto)
Wolfguy (Windsor)
Vaporshi (Ottawa and Peterborough)
veneer (Toronto)
TheRavenousOne (Timmins)
Poet (Ottawa)
Rozz (Windsor)
Jit (Waterloo)
Otis-Reamclaw (southern Ontario)
LinusMynx (Mississauga)
Dass
feathery (Barrie)
Disparity (Sarnia)
Kin the adorable fox (Cannington)
Squitter (Cornwall)
Oak (Toronto)
vdanhalenv
Zukaro_Travon (Oakville)
Destroyer (Toronto)
Fuyuko (Sault Ste Marie)

*QuÃ©bec*
ExTo (QuÃ©bec City)
J-Neko (MontrÃ©al)
WolvesSoulZ (Saguenay City)
Ulex (MontrÃ©al)
Xero108 (MontrÃ©al)
Gaius_Baltar (MontrÃ©al)
xjrfang (MontrÃ©al)
wolfbird (MontrÃ©al)
turbocarl (QuÃ©bec City)
dragonaile (Pont Rouge)
chasseurdetoile (MontrÃ©al)
meesha (Pont-Rouge)
Althea (MontrÃ©al)
Ibuuyk (Trois-RiviÃ¨res)
Barak (Joliette, LanaudiÃ¨re)
Stawks (Longueuil)
Kentchiro (MontrÃ©al)
InunekoReborn (Gatineau)

*Saskatchewan*
Pronema (Regina)
LiesAreForever (Meadow Lake)
BaletheRed (Regina)
Zaaz (Prince Albert)
Juna (Prince Albert)
LittleHourGlass (Regina)
Switch44 (Saskatoon)
Hiro-chimera (Regina)


*-----Central America, South America, and the Caribbean-----*

*Argentina*
Gato Gris
Timo Lobo
Dust Collie
Dragmon
Ice
Kalli
Fenrir
Ale Tails
PixiesKitty
Zorro Re
Alpha
Loba Verde

*Brazil*
Mattos

*Mexico*
Khim
PaperRabbit
Jack the Silver Dragon (Distrito Federal)
Nignio (Estado de MÃ©xico)
Spec (Mexico City)
*Chihuahua*
Wolfenpilot687 (JuÃ¡rez)

*Puerto Rico*
ZeeDog (Cabo Rojo)
XxNUCLEARxX (BayamÃ³n)
El Furicua (BayamÃ³n)


*-----Europe-----*

*Belgium*
*-----Antwerp*
Werevixen (Zwijndrecht)
Ravagraid (Aartselaar)
*-----East Flanders*
MrEvers (Ghent)

*Croatia*
SilviaIsMyHero (Zagreb)
Blondi (Osijek, Currently: Kaustinen, Finland)

*Denmark*
Thohi Torok
TheAlter

*Estonia*
reigoskeiter (Tallinn)
Zasha (Tallinn)

*Finland*
Version4 (Helsinki)
XoPp
Masterxvmon (Tampere)
Patton89 (Oulu)
Wulfshade (Tampere)

*France*
Dodger S.

*Germany*
Takiro
Alblaka (north-west)
*---Bavaria*
SpetsnazFox
Faeldrake (TÃ¶lz)
*---Hessen*
Daimos
*---Lower Saxony*
FelixAlexander (Wilhelmshaven)
*---North Rhine-Westphalia*
mcwolfe (Kreis Recklinghausen)

*Greece*
DevianFur
Cute_Wolfy

*Hungary*
CerberusWhitefur (Budapest)
blueeyes (Budapest)

*Iceland*
Lafeel (Rekjavik)
Ulfursson (HafnarfjÃ¶rÃ°ur)

*Ireland*
secretfur
Carenath
Sparticle
An Lasair Rua (Dublin)
Sybe (Dublin)
slorrel (Monaghan)

*Isle of Mann*
Luthia

*Italy*
Emperorpenguin (Liguria)
Kinase (Lombardia)
---*Tuscany*
AngleRei (Florence, Rifredi area)

*Luxembourg*
Kuekuatsheu (Minette)

*Netherlands*
Foshu (Amsterdam)
Magnus
The Wave (Amsterdam)
Doubler (Groningen)
Vycha
CerbrusNL (Holten)
Furygan (North-Brabant)
CyanFur
ferix (Arnhem)
Varalor Arrowforge (Brabant: Bosschenhoofd)

*Norway*
Yakamaru
Chessie (Haugesund)
Scruffy113
alliha

*Poland*
Charlie_Kitsune (Kwidzyn)
szopaw
Merion (Slupsk)
Solaxe (Lodz City)
Sedd (Cracow)
Nara (MilanÃ³wek/Tarnobrzeg/Warszawa)

*Portugal*
bitro
chronostempo (Coimbra)

*Serbia*
Fructus (NiÅ¡)

*Slovenia*
Roky12345

*Spain*
SecreTo (Madrid)
Kiba
*---CÃ¡diz*
Yue_Maho (CÃ¡diz)
*---GuipÃºzcoa (San SebastiÃ¡n)*

*Switzerland*
Katai (ZÃ¼rich)

*Sweden*
*---BohuslÃ¤n*
Jenzo770 (Stenungsund)
*---Ã–stergÃ¶tlands lÃ¤n*
Fuzzeh-Richard
*---Scania*
Infexis (EslÃ¶v)
*---VÃ¤stergÃ¶tland*
belisinum (VÃ¤nersborg)
Ishnuvalok (GÃ¶teborg(Also in province of BohuslÃ¤n))

*United Kingdom*
DreamerHusky
Nightstorm
LizardKing
Focks
*-----England*
Jonnaius (Newcastle)
Korou Tenshi (Midlands)
*---Cheshire*
mattgryphon (Chester)
*---Derbyshire*
MaNiac (Derby)
*---Devon*
Mr Fox (Plymouth)
Fenix (Plymouth)
UKtehwhitewolf (Exmouth)
rawrsome wolf (Exeter)
Sho-Oxide (Plymouth)
*---Dorsetshire*
firesilver (Dorset)
*---East Anglia*
MHFC
Jezzabelle
*---East Sussex*
sashadistan (Brighton)
*---Essex*
Fu (Southend)
*---Gloucestershire*
Darth GW7 (Tewkesbury)
MattyK (Gloucester)
*---Greater London*
Mahzes (Greenwich, London)
Russ (London)
Konaasi (London)
*---Greater Manchester*
Marky_Fx (Manchester)
Adammaxdavies (Manchester)
Henk86
*---Lancashire*
Jizz-Cat (Blackburn)
*---Lincolnshire*
Karegian (Grimsby)
*---Merseyside*
mattprower08 (Liverpool)
Kye Vixen (Liverpool/Cheshire)
â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ (Walton, Liverpool)
scooby32 (Liverpool)
Balthamos (Toxteth, Liverpool)
Toonix (New Brighton)
*---Norfolk*
RandyDarkshade
*---Nottinghamshire*
PJHippo (Nottingham)
Breeze (Nottingham)
Tobias-the-pink (Nottingham)
*---Oxfordshire*
D Void
airlee (Oxford)
makmakmob (Oxford)
*---Staffordshire*
Dexiro (Stoke-on-Trent)
Navi (Tamworth)
Zoku
OhBloodyHell (Stoke-on-Trent)
*---Surrey*
thejackalface
*---Warwickshire*
Zoopedia
*---West Midlands*
DanFox (Birmingham)
Equium (Birmingham)
Awkore (Dudley)
*---Wiltshire*
Kao
*---Worcestershire*
Midi Bear (Evesham)
*---Yorkshire*
yoka_neko
Lumnous
Krazoa
nutz

*-----Northern Ireland*
ramsay_baggins (Belfast)
Ackslawsin (Belfast)

*-----Scotland*
Lord Eon (Stirling; Nottingham, England)
squishy (Glasgow)
Antimony (Glasgow)
deanlaing123 (Stirling)
Dark Hawk (Ayr)
Havok Husky (Ayr)
Teto (Thruso)
littleblue-fox (Glasgow)

*-----Wales*
*---Carmarthenshire*
Harebelle (Carmarthen)
*---Denbighshire*
Crazy Lemming (Corwen)
*---South Wales*
Penhaligon (Newport)


*-----United States-----*

*Alabama*
Diego117 (Cullman)
LoboRoo (Birmingham)
RailRunner (Brimingham)
riosaris (Andalusia)
otto888 (Arab)
TayorOtter
kumakaze (Mobile)
Lyrihl (Danville)
Riptor (Huntsville)
Akasha_CN (Gadsden)
PB_tiger (Huntsville)
BackwardsButterfly (Gadsden)
Jaxinc (Foley)
Tomgreen (Huntsville)
Metal_Skunk (Montgomery)
OkamiOni (Birmingham)

*Alaska*
alaskawolf (Fairbanks and North Pole)
QwertyQwert (Aleutian Chain)
Ooxman (Kenai)
Ichigo Rayne (Wasilla)
chemkit

*Arizona*
Eli (Tempe)
David M. Awesome (Phoenix)
fireorca62 (Tempe)
xiath (Gilbert)
NekoFox08 (Glendale)
Jarz (Douglas)
jeffyboy (Tucson)
Javarod [a.k.a. Woggle] (Phoenix)
Lirleni (Phoenix)
Koyle (Phoenix)
Cheddar (Tucson)
Nox (Globe)
fenrirs_child (Phoenix)
PriestRevan (Flagstaff/Sierra Vista)
Shiyiya (Tucson)
Sivril (Tucson)
klopp (Prescott Valley)
shen-po (Phoenix)
Simbabite (Bullhead City)
frillykittydoll (Mesa)
Cats_Ninelives (Tucson)
Zrcalo (Tempe)
semjay (Phoenix)
Kaamos (Glendale)
Sypher (Scottsdale)
SaiTheCharmander (Phoenix)
furrygamer84 (Phoenix)
Azbulldog (Phoenix)
RoadDogg (Sun City)
K9Fantasy (Glendale)
Bandy (Glendale)
Steel_Wolf (Tucson)
SgtSprocket (Phoenix)
WolfJester (Surprise)
falcon3d (Mesa)
Whiskers_kitty (Casa Grande)
Zrcalo (Phoenix)
Scarborough (Tucson/Phoenix)
Telnac (Phoenix)
ChamberPuppet (Goodyear)

*Arkansas*
Javelin Chimera (Springdale)
Drakeclaw
Travishaw (El Dorado)
Azrahan (Pottsville)

*California*
amtrack88 (Los Angeles)
Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Los Angeles)
JAH2000
kender3421
Pomander (Sacramento)
minihorse (Kern County)
KeatonKitsune (Roseville)
Teriath (Santa Ana)
AnyaDServal (Los Angeles)
IzzyRedPanda (Los Angeles)
BillyRabbit (Los Angeles)
sillydraco (Yosemite National Park)
DTL (Riverside and Victorville)
Zorro101 (Los Angeles)
dddstephen (Santa Maria)
Youkaiyami (Stockton)
Lillie Charllotte (Carmichael Sacramento)
wolfikurt (Long Beach)
MagicLocket (Vacaville)
Mr_foxx (Sacramento)
nek0chan (Irvine/Newport)
sikdrift (San Jose)
SinopaTehFox (Los Angeles)
KiloCharlie (San Mateo County)
ashlandpup (Murrieta)
Kellan Meig'h (Fremont)
LycanArisun (Bay Area)
Kyuubi (Fresno)
Moka (Santa Clara county)
foxxtrot23 (Bakersfield)
navi111 (Valencia)
Felicia Mertallis (Arcata)
BigPuppy_Stuart (Santa Barbara county)
Satoshi (Death Valley)
Raineyangel81 (East Bay Area)
trigger_wolf (Bay Area)
vivatheshadows (Fairfield)
Darlem (San Diego)
JuggaloTheRolla (Sacramento, Carmicheal/Arcade area)
Miko78 (Bakersfield)
Lastdirewolf (Cypress)
Lord Kanin (San Diego)
Bigmaster (Bakersfield)
Xorin (Bay Area)
Meeew
Arctures (Home: Orinda; School: Santa Barbara)
Evanswift (Bakersfield)
KiloFox (San Mateo/San Francisco)
kaheiyattsu
AzurePhoenix (Monterey)
auron2006 (Pittsburg)
Davage (San Diego)
Arcantix (San Mateo county)
Gazerocker (Lompoc)
Ahkmill (Fresno)
Kyto (Lompoc)
bananomas (Ukiah)
ThisisGabe (San Jose)
Yautjapet (San Diego)
Iakesen (Yermo)
AngelofMercy (San Francisco)
dustinrevees (San Diego)
slywox (San Jose)
8-bit (Orange County)
Magnafx (Riverside)
doodlepaws (Berkeley)
Je Suis La Vie (Southern area)
Glitch (Vandenberg AFB)
Lenoh (Modesto)
FireWolf (Lodi)
Viecruel (Hermosa Beach)
themnax (Placer county)
TheStory (Southern area)
shinragod (Southern area)
Linzys (San Francisco)
LeonNiKate (Mission Viejo)
Mufasa's_Boy (Victorville)
shinfox (southern area)
Chenler (Fair Oaks)
Bit (Campbell)
spectrechino (La Habra)
Lupine Delusion (San Pedro)
Bando37 (Irvine)
KyleIsACannibal (Mission Viejo)
krystalcomet (Romoland)
Kyle Necronomicon (Bay Area)
Satoshi (Death Valley NP)
Romanpower (East Bay)

*Colorado*
IntrepidRedBlueFox (Westminster)
Redmountian_fox (Denver)
Fox_the_Shiba (Centennial)
GatodeCafe (Colorado Springs)
Vivisection (Fort Collins)
Celanor (Lakewood or Denver)
Ethereal_Dragon (Loveland)
Digitalpotato (Larimer County)
Reconwulf (FoCo)
kjmars63 (Florissant)
Skif (Colorado Springs; For college: Alamosa)
KidameZombie (Colorado Springs)
ritsuka-kun25 (Westminster)
Rhyrs (Northglenn)
Ice_foxx66 (Boulder)
Lost~Koneko (Boulder)
ChakatBlackstripe (Pueblo)
phantasmic (Denver)
Violet Virtue (During School: Fort Collins; During Summer: Westminster)
Kairo Onyxpaw (Fort Collins)
Xojera (Centennial)
Meical (Golden)
Vaelarsa (or West Virginia)
JaredTheShepy

*Connecticut*
SilverAutomatic (Oakville)
AG Wolf (Litchfield County)
KazuaZuki (North Haven)
KMakato (New London County, Uncasville)
King Gourd (Danbury)
bobdole (Norwalk)
JC4x4trucks (Sharon)
Morroke (Killingly)
DrewMoon (New Haven)
PadDarkthorne (Lebanon)
WeissVicious
wolfeye
EinTheCorgi
Urbanwolf
Mystic (East Hartford)
Lazarus905 (Manchester)

*Delaware*
kawaiitoboe (Newark)
ArcanumWolf (Dover)
fawn (Newark)
SqueeMiroth (Wilmington)
foxinblack (Hockessin)
Chris_Guinness (Warren)
FurAffinity (Felton; Also St. Augustine, Florida)

*Florida*
Amun (Miami)
Estidel (Sanford)
Rayne (Ft. Lauderdale)
pheonix (Miami)
Fluffyfox (Port St.Lucie)
half-witted fur (Venice)
ciaron (Miami)
Kitosoma (Tampa)
Kano (Vero Beach)
Key Key (Plantation)
half-witted fur (Venice)
zebratweak (Tampa)
AussieRoo (Pensacola)
Desume Crysis Kaiser (Orlando)
Amadeus_Raphiel (Clearwater)
Skiota (Tampa/Oldsmar)
Hijimete (Orlando)
Jakkob (Tampa)
Nebula (Boca Raton)
Sniperfox (Gainesville)
cutekitty (Sunny Isles Beach)
kawaiipanda (Melbourne)
Attorney At Lawl (Orlando)
Wolfbound (Highlands)
Spontaneous (Gainesville)
TheWaylayer (Orlando)
Ark
Curagnaste (Seffner)
trez407 (Orlando)
Phoenix Poe (Ft. Lauderdale)
Lynxeh (Cocoa)
Crysix Corps (Orlando/British Virgin Islands, US)
AndrewFox (Jacksonville)
TwistedSpitzer (Jacksonville)
dragon_mel (Tampa; Pensacola for college)
RoqsWolf (Miami)
Divus_Pinnae
Shima (Dunnellon)
Pawlover (Ocala)
Adamada (Deltona)
Varulven (Kissimmee)
Kote (Orange Park)
pynkwolfboi (Jacksonville)
Tucuxi (Naples)
LadyMissie (Naples (Golden Gate))
Chouette (Yulee)
ScrubWolf (Orlando)
Tweaker (Pinellas Park)
9livesbunny (Orlando)
Senora Kitty (Tampa)
Ash (Winter Haven)
quayza (St. Petersburg)
Tara (Naples)
AleutheWolf (Jacksonville)
Bernad (Pensacola)

*Georgia*
Kama (Atlanta)
LonelyFox (Helen)
NeoWyverdramon (Augusta)
iciewolf (Atlanta)
bozzles (Cumming)
Lazer Hyena (Swainsboro)
PridedFalcon (McDonough)
Masakuni (Douglas)
Lemon_Panda (Savannah)
Growly (Savannah/Atlanta)
Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Columbus)
GuRoo (Sylvester)
Shenzebo (Demorest)
Britmike (Atlanta)
ShadowWeaver (metro Atlanta)
Sabine's Ghost (Atlanta)
chronomega (Atlanta)
Miko (Martinez)
FerrenF (Hiawassee)
darkfox118 (West Atlanta)
inusan (Northwest Atlanta)
Daervhir (John's Creek)
ReiRaccoon (Blue Ridge)
Jalieya (Helen)
Rewty (Savannah)
ThunderWolf78 (Jasper)

*Hawai'i*
Ferrous_Oxide
WhiteHowl
SadPandaEh (Honolulu)
ijp290
twelvestring (Wahiawa)
renaissancefan98 (Honolulu)
Tearah

*Idaho*
Chevallier LaChance (Boise)
Keowolf (Idaho Falls)
Bonzzai (Twin Falls county)
iceprincess7d (Moscow)
Tycho Rass (Gooding)
Scarred Eyes (Boise)
Ticon (Fruitland)
CBtheLombax (Twin Falls)
Foxus (Pocatello)
Milokun (Pocatello)
MNRSR (Port Falls)

*Illinois*
Kobo-kun (Chicago)
Shadow (Chicago)
devils (Chicago)
Amaru87 (Oakwood)
angel2342 (Carbondale)
southtownjr (Rock Falls)
Bayard Zylos (Chicago)
redfoxnudetoons/RedFox Nightfox (Chicago)
thekemo (Batavia)
InuAkiko (Aurora)
Hitman344 (Roselle)
Tristan (Algonquin)
WolfeyPhil (Williamsfield)
Shukit (Des Plaines)
nobu
Inuleki (Gillespie)
Jack-Knave (Urbana-Champaign)
Twistedtwist (Waukegan)
Furlone (Palos Hills)
Lyxen (Addison)
MathiasLupen (Peoria)
wolfrunner7 (Sparta)
MrKitty (Joliet)
Bir (Chicago)
Novawolf (Sparta)
TheFeatheredOne (Grayslake)

*Indiana*
harry2110 (New Albany)
Ironclaw (Hartford City)
zytik (Evansville)
bluewulf1 (Portage)
XanderJL (Indianapolis)
Mystery (Auburn)
FanaticRat (Indianapolis)
Defcat (Granger)
Rumadai (Indianapolis)
dodgerwolf (Indianapolis)
storm husky (Indianapolis)
Aestuo (Washington)
Sora-kun (Richmond and also Pasadena, California)
GinkitsuneYasha (Logansport)
SparkleRat (Indianapolis)
Jarlytha (Alexandria)
KariLion (Indianapolis)

*Iowa*
Takumi_L (Ames)
Kajet (Des Moines)
lobosabio (Ames)
Selunca (Cedar Rapids)
FyrBornXTG (Waterloo)
nurematsu (During Fall-Spring: Decorah; During Summer: Idaho Falls, Idaho)
Journey (Royal)
Doran Eirok (Iowa City)
DeadBunneh (Long Grove)
BlackCatOrian (Burlington)
aftershok (Burlington)
DragonTeufel (La Porte City)
Trigger (Cedar Rapids)
Cheesecake (Ames)

*Kansas*
Fat Foxcoon (Kansas City)
TerranceJones (Lenexa; Prairie Band Potawatomi Indian Reservation)
Snowden (Kansas City)
shebawolf145 (Wichita)
pitchblack (Overland Park)
kaffekane (Gardner)
Rytes (northeast)
Mangasama
Ryken_Aaelgrin (Ark City)
phrisco
Degyn Sefer (Wichita)
InfernoTiger (Dodge City)
flash_fox (Wichita)

*Kentucky*
Nalo (Lexington)
Science Fox (Jeffersontown)
blackfuredfox (Louisville)
Flame Darkfire (Louisville)
Ornias
blackwolfe83 (Lexington)
moonchylde (Alexandria)
deathshadow1991 (Hickman)
Rieza (Covington)
q2r5 (Dry Ridge)
TerryMidnight
JVW (south central area)
RageDragon (southeast area)
Solas (Louisville/Lexington)
Kitsune_Morric (Ft. Campbell)
LonelyKitsune (Ft. Campbell)
KariLion (Louisville)

*Louisiana*
delFur (Louisiana)
Sparks Meow (Covington)
variorum (New Orleans)
Diem Adrienne (Lafayette)
enchantedtoast (Metairie)
JadeBleufox (Bastrop)
MichaelOlnet (Natchitoches)
ProlificHunter (Mandeville)
slydude851 (Baton Rouge)
zarrock1502 (Slidell)
Jango The Blue Fox (Baton Rouge)
Cajunwolf (Youngsville)
LFKhael (New Orleans)


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 16, 2009)

groundfloor on this - woot! 

Lansing, Michigan USA


----------



## Chessie (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm from Haugesund, Norway. =D


----------



## Sulfide (Jun 16, 2009)

My name changed from TheGreatMilenko (under california) to its current. Thought somebody might want to change that...........


----------



## Shadow (Jun 16, 2009)

*PART 2*

*Maine*
Monak (Portland)
Defiant (southern part)
GreenHuskyAngel
Gaybriel (Portland)
Miklagard (Bangor)
TheCandyMONSTaR

*Maryland*
backdraftwolf (Budds Creek)
net-cat (Baltimore)
TyVulpine (Gaithersburg)
oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Baltimore)
E-mannor (Hunt Valley)
Hunter Fox (Rising Sun)
Xeans (Leonardtown)
Kellroth (between Laurel and Colombia)
Asmiro (Gambrills)
Calibrius133701 (Saint Leonard)
Seprakarius (Bel Air)
bleak wolf (Baltimore)
I am a communist
jerrymojo2 (Potomac)
Black cat (Baltimore)
Yellow00 (Abingdon)
Origamigryphon (Fort Meade)
Cowboyhusky (Millington)
Basroil (Baltimore)
Myasa (Washington DC)
FurrIs4Ever (Washington DC)
Karimah (Waldorf)

*Massachusetts*
TropicalZephyr (Boston)
ilobmirt (Wilbraham)
Nightweaver (Gardner)
Kyellan (Boston)
beyondspecies (The Vineyard)
N35544 (Westfield)
JinxMinx23 (Lowell/Boston)
Kit H. Ruppell (Barnstable)
such-a-n00b (Berkley)
NahaniDeer (Boston)
cheets25 (Boston)
Smusher6 (Athol)
Arcadium (Berkley)
Xenke (Worcester)
muindaur (East Weymouth)
Mykell (Needham)
Acara (Boston)
TaintedMelody (Bellingham)
Adalia (Cape Cod)
Trevfox (Melrose)
Chickenspirit
Dovecoon (Lynnfield)
Gight (Belmont)
Goldstar78i (Westfield)
OnlyWolf (Walpole)

*Michigan*
Phoenixwildfire (Grand Rapids)
Pwncakesfury (Detroit)
Loke (Lapeer)
cyyle (Detroit)
Pinhead (Escanaba)
sushikitten (Traverse City)
NalinOtter (Sterling Heights)
TH-Violinist (Clarkston)
bane233 (Lansing)
Krarrur (Sand Lake)
WolfTailz (Davison)
sqz_kid (Lansing)
Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Whitmore Lake)
anon-per (Traverse City)
Lulian (Shelby Township)
daREALnakkers (Lansing)
snowleplover15 (Cheboygan)
DreamlessWolf (Big Rapids)
KarabinerCoyote (mid-Michigan)
tikian12 (Grand Rapids)
robdadragon (Mt. Pleasant)
MaskedJackal (Battle Creek)
xXpuertonicoXx (Battle Creek)
Hyouhoshi (Mt. Pleasant)
IggyB (Grand Rapids)

*Minnesota*
Valkura (Twin Cities)
Boombox (Twin Cities)
MidnightFury (Twin Cities)
Renton Whitetail (Twin Cities)
Orion928 (Coon Rapids/Twin Cities)
Elite723
Ratte (Kasson)
feastonthelake (Twin Cities)
kevVral (Twin Cities; Fall & Spring: Decorah, Iowa)
Willis Ax (Kasson)
techno_shaman_ichaukan (Marine on St. Croix)
Haynari (Twin Cities-suburb of Roseville)
Sleat (Rochester)
HotActionYiffFur (Minneapolis)
Nekofurawa (Apple Valley)
Chlorine (Twin Cities)
Cage Asasa
Elephanther (Twin Cities)
BlueberriHusky (Plymouth)
Vivianite (Lakeville)
illogicaltomb (Kimball)

*Mississippi*
Kukilunestar (Tougaloo)
Psi Xen (Hernando)
Pipsqueak (Columbus)
Ruffian_Tux (Waveland)

*Missouri*
Shadow Wolf (Springfield)
Moku (Springfield)
Blue Fox (Joplin)
Kalianos (Joplin)
ZeekFox (Washington)
JOtter86 (Kansas City and Maryville)
Ralphh (Columbia)
Jhetmoney (St. Charles)
Wuffyheartstar (Kansas City)
Lister22 (Grain Valley)
NeoEevee (Independence)
Havik (Crystal City)
Excitement! (Kansas City)
wolf with earrings (Eureka)
HalcyonBear89 (St. Louis)
Doctor Timefox (St. Charles)
yasafusa (Macon)
Bumbler (Columbia)
Zolen
uryu788 (Hillsboro)
Ryujin713 (Kirksville)
Skywolfe (Kansas City)
Sabre (Carthage)
Lomberdia (St. Louis and sometimes Danville, Illinois)

*Montana*
Mastermaul (Billings)
shieldswulf (Great Falls)
jagdwolf (Bozeman)
Mercy (Bozeman)
Ralliron (Elliston)
Lorestel (Belgrade)
Kvasir (Elliston)
Cero (Dillon)
IshtariWulframn (Great Falls)
Kapoku (Billings)
Like_a_Fawx (Belt)
~Myst~ (Billings)
catilda lily (Kalispell/Sanders county)
Fay V (Bozeman)
Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Missoula)

*Nebraska*
Cikea (Omaha)
DragonKid (Hartington)
Tyr_Perhaps (Lincoln)
Shindo (Lincoln)
Kiboe (Grand Island)
Little Li (Columbus)
Damon A. Grey (Lincoln)

*Nevada*
Drex150 (Las Vegas)
Clafier (Reno)
Graviolies (Las Vegas)
Pinkle (Las Vegas)
ÃedÃ¡n (Las Vegas)
Devilot (Las Vegas)
Jealousy (Las Vegas)
Zeddish (Las Vegas valley (Henderson))

*New Hampshire*
Baby Giraffe
GeoMinimoto (Orford)
gulielmus (During college: Worcester, Massachusetts)
mortaltrickster (Portsmouth)

*New Jersey*
Arbiter (Tabernacle)
Beezel
Zigfried
Kaeko (Atlantic City)
skittle (West Deptford)
Leukos
reddeath42
Jaxa (Howell)
VulcanTigress (Somerset)
Reign81889
Larathen (Phillipsburg)
Scurrow (Sayreville)
Pelzig (NJ Shore)
AnubusKiren
Remy
Zippers (Mays Landing)
Todd_Vulpine (Hamilton)
NasuaNarica
Thou Dog (Newark)
Silver-DragonWolf (Hunterdon county)
CaptRoo1 (Medford)
Rojo Hunter (Carteret)

*New Mexico*
Drakaji (Albuquerque)
slashersivi (Las Cruces)
Koomie (Alamogordo)
ArielMT (Socorro County)
kamperkiller (Albuquerque)
ForestFox91 (Cloudcroft)
RyanWulf (Santa Fe)
SeanxCross (Santa Fe/Portland, Oregon)

*New York*
A terrible situation (Westchester)
gust (Long Island)
ibengmainee (Rochester)
Sevask (Buffalo)
Mr. Someone (Long Island)
Garr (Ulster county)
Cassandra Rising (Ulster county)
IkodoMoonstrife (Rochester)
TheGreatCrusader (Staten Island)
saberpup (Long Island)
Autmnal (New York City)
Toxxy (Watertown)
Papi the Fox (Flushing, Queens)
Gotiki (Exurbia)
Missy_da_dane (Rochester)
Chomper (Binghamton)
Arcan hollow (Clinton County)
The Ny Wolfy (Kauneonag Lake (Sullivan County))
.Ein. (Hyde Park)
Teracat (Long Island)
Dracoxero (Albany)
phantomapfel (Schenectady)
SuperFurryBonzai (Long Island)
Holsety (Middletown (Orange County) and Livingston Manor (Sullivan County))
mrchris (Long Island)
Drakea (Brooklyn)
SSJ3Mewtwo (Hyde Park)
wolflette (Newburgh)
Beta Link (Suffolk County)
Arch Wolf (Nassau County, Long Island)
Sukura-Chan (Buffalo)
DarkTalbain64 (Floral Park/Queens area)
Mozee (Binghamton)
Nivi (Port Washington)
Kaim (Long Island)
Utsukushii (New York State)
Sarge (Worcester)
Alois (Buffalo)
Panthera (Westchester)
Bad-demona (New York City)
Kuzooma1 (Peekskill)
Gardoof (Rochester)
Koufuku (Rome)
veinshadow (Middletown/Syracuse)
prizzle (Schoharie)
Huntress (New York City, Manhattan)
Chromey (Orange County)
Crimes (Buffalo)
PenelopeSkunk4 (New York City)
Ricia (Albany)
KittMouri (Brooklyn)
Darkwolf23 (Rockland County)
Valdyr Nordvindr (Larchmont)
khurynn (Binghamton)
littleferret (Albany)
Hipster Doofus (Westchester)
R.Runner (Albany)

*North Carolina*
Bryantacious (High Point)
LuckyM (Raleigh)
maniakyle (Franklin)
Gorgy (Charlotte)
capthavoc123 (Raleigh)
nicorahiah (Raleigh)
mbmariogc3s (Wilmington)
Kingman (Cullowhee)
Tweek (Cary)
Zeichwolf (Charlotte/Buies Creek, depending on time of year)
Darkfire27 (Raleigh/Windsor, depending on time of year)
crazydog (Asheville)
prettylilpup (Raleigh)
iBolt! (Asheville)
Ruko (Raleigh)
RoseHexwit (Wake County)
Felspar (Raleigh/Cary)
WolvenZhael (Kinston)
LucidDarkness (temporarily in Wilmington)
Freehaven (Roanoke Rapids)
Slicc
Dingra (Wilson)
Sheba_Metaluna (Stanfield)
Jafoob

*North Dakota*
wolfwing747 (Mandan)
Prowler (Fargo)
Dragoon (Minot)

*Ohio*
Dream (Cleaveland)
Korovin (Dayton)
Lost (Cleaveland)
Furthlingam (Columbus)
Tagwyn (Columbus)
VPN (Columbus)
Auros (Lima)
elvijaero
Lost (Portsmouth)
Hollow-Dragon (Columbus)
shirei-demon (Streetsboro)
Topher Husky (Miamisburg)
Nubar (Dayton)
flying_bailey1 (Newark)
dakari_ceychi (Cincinnati)
dur (Columbus)
icarus615 (Mantua)
AngelBear_OH (Columbus)
Nouyorus (Cincinnati)
DarkFireFox (Cleveland)
rycerrugani (southwest area)
The_Hidden (Zanesville)
Fluory (Toledo)
SAWolf (Ashland)
jellyhurwit
NeroFox1989 (Columbus)
Dahguns (Akron)
Moonstarsun (Cleveland)
Xshade
fwarg (Massillon)
Lycwolf (Columbus)
Shumanki (Columbus)
Toaster
kamikazesparrow (Hamilton)

*Oklahoma*
colmillo (Edmond)
TamaraRose (Foster)
WesternDragon (Stillwater)
firefly8083 (Tulsa)
Mikasi (Norman)
Darzi (Tulsa)
CaseyCoyote (Tulsa)
AriaKitty (Oklahoma City)
Kahrio (Chickasha)
Moxie Sideshow (Oklahoma City)
MrBlack (Oklahoma City)
Blayze
FingersThroughFur (Lawton)

*Oregon*
Cen Aeonis (Salem)
Greyscale (Portland)
Shade Koba (Eugene)
pandragon (Eugene)
princessbunny99 (Portland)
Szorn (Cottage Grove/Eugene area)
RaptorArts
Charrio (Corvallis)
navyfox (Newport)
noodlescoop (Portland)
angergod (Lebanon)
obliquebetty (Portland)
xenocide (Salem)
Oregon Panda (Lebanon)
sabe
loofa (Portland)
Rushnerd (Portland)
Blitz-Runner (Lake Oswego)
The Lone Wolf (Portland)

*Pennsylvania*
Culebra Kai (Harrisburg)
Kanic (Harrisburg)
Volray
Dragonfang (Lake Ariel)
Wickk (Philadelphia)
joshstory
Teco (Pittsburg)
Inari85[a.k.a. Sage Fox] (Wilkes-Barre)
Cavy (Philadelphia)
Chickenteeth (Berwick)
Kitsuneofbalance (Philadelphia)
KitaraMoonfox (Philadelphia)
Darkwing (Milford)
The_Anthropomorphologist (Philadelphia)
Jashwa (Pittsburgh)
MelaCeroses (Pittsburgh)
PhantomLion (Philadelphia/Horsham)
FrostByte421 (Wilmington)
Sagex90 (Pittsburgh)
thunder_lizard (Barto)
Nick (Pittsburgh)
Fluorie (Pittsburgh)
Cavy
Motor Mouth (Pittsburgh)
Lukasun (Lewistown)
Kelpie (Coatesville)
SirRob (Philadelphia)
Qoph (Grove City)
Lillica (Pittsburgh)
BlackWolf1480 (Philadelphia)
Jewel
lonesadwolf (Meyersdale)
KirbyCowFox (Pittsburgh)
xcliber (Harrisburg)
fishbones (Philadelphia)

*Rhode Island*
Kyzen (Woonsocket)
Collie
Kurzar

*South Carolina*
Shark_the_raptor (Columbia)
Kata'lina (Hilton Head)
krowy (Spartanburg)
Peacemaker9669 (Spartanburg)
KenjiKitsune (Greenwood)
Miroku2235 (Simpsonville)
Bluflare (Columbia)
Zenof (Myrtle Beach)
0zzayDog (Gaston)
Dchybrid (Abbeville)
Rocket_Man55 (Irmo)
Drake-Lord (Pickens)
InfernalTobias (Irmo)
fwLogCGI (Irmo)
Jestevez (Florence)

*South Dakota*
Elan
SaberLeopardess816 (Sioux Falls)

*Tennessee*
Tigneon (Nashville)
Kyo_foxtrot (Jackson & Eastern Shore of Virginia)
jimp88
Ne0h (Jackson)
Xan_vega (Nashville)
Lukar (Tri-Cities)
BeardedWolf (Knoxville)
Lukar (eastern part)
Luna_Redmoon (Chattanooga)
donwolfani (west TN)
ZombieFreak (Cordova)
SipyCup (LaVergne)
XericOryx (Brentwood)
Bacu (Knoxville)
Sethor (Antioch)
UsagiChan (La Vergne)
Panda (Columbia)
Lukar (Northeast area)
-Guy- (Murfreesboro)
Piscin (Knoxville)
Eisen (Columbia)
TeachingKitten (Nashville)

*Texas*
Aldog076 (El Paso)
Helc (Austin)
Jack (Wise County)
Nargle (Dallas/Fort Worth)
WetWolf (Brownsville)
ZentratheFox (Dallas/Fort Worth)
feilen (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Kaejer (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Neybulot (Dallas/Forth Worth)
gunnerboy (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Adelio Altomar (Central Texas)
Sarhea (Houston)
ferretface (San Antonio)
Silibus (Killeen/Fort Hood)
Velnor (Humble and Galveston)
KypDurron23 (Grand Prairie)
Jax (Bertram)
kusanagi-sama (Wichita Falls)
GoreKitten
Suirad (Houston/Humble)
bearetic (Houston; Waco for college)
Kayote (Dallas/Fort Worth)
jesusfish2007 (San Antonio)
T_F0x (Dallas/Fort Worth)
DracoDark (Humble)
TheDumbening (Dallas/Fort Worth)
NahniThief (San Angelo)
RebelSqurl (South Texas)
ZentratheFox (Plano)
GrayPaw
Synapse (Dallas)
Quinn (Austin)
Rory (Houston)
Dolphhin232 (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Chobaryu (Dallas/Fort Worth)
yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Dallas)
Skul (San Antonio)
Moony (Dallas/Ft. Worth)
Coluth (Wichita Falls)
Darkwolfy502 (Houston)
Lucky WOLFIE (San Antonio)
Creed (League City)
CannonFodder (Temple)
Cearulwolf (San Antonio)
Hellivina_Khaos (Victoria)
Falconpunch (Victoria)

*Utah*
StainMcGorver (Salt Lake City)
Cooom (Salt Lake City)
meowmixer45
Psudowolf (Saint George)
Cooon (Salt Lake City)
Roiyaru Inu (Ogden)
Sylvari (Holladay)
Kittsy (Salt Lake City)
ookitsu (Santaquin)
Q-Lok (Salt Lake City)
celestialsunberry (Cedar City)
kit-kitsune3-tails (Cedar City)
CathoraGal (Salt Lake City)
Kiko The Freako (Park City)
tox-foxx (Salt Lake City)
Halfingr (Payson/West Mountain)
Vupino (Sandy)
StormyWonderfox
Sono_hito (Salt Lake City)

*Vermont*
Shino (Burlington)
Robertraccoon (southern area)
xXbreboiXx (Burlington)

*Virginia*
greg-the-fox (DC)
Mavu-chan (Norfolk)
Meddle689
Uro (Richmond)
Tav_Windpaw (Hopewell)
Witchlet
KittenAdmin (Fredericksburg)
Kaeko (Highland Springs; Atlantic City, NJ)
mottled.kitten (Richmond)
Grimfang
Hickory
100x999rubixcube (Richmond)
Revy (Norfolk; Sometimes Cleveland/Charlotte, NC)
kalanaph (Charlottesville)
Kuuten (Northern Neck)
BaronWise (Prince William County/DC)
Anubis_Howl (Fredericksburg)
Midna (Virginia Beach)
Gonebatty (Chester)
The Walkin Dude (Midlothian)
afenen
Notebookpanda (Richmond)
Kiva19 (Richmond/Highland Springs)
xydexx (Leesburg)
Kelo (Newport News)
Rosethorn225 (or West Virginia depending on time of year)
TrinityWolfess (northern area)
footfoe (Woodbridge)

*Washington*
DragonMagica (Yakima)
emptyF (Olympia)
leahthecheetah (Seattle)
MonkeyKitten (Seattle)
Shadowwolf (Seattle)
Truhls (Vancouver)
Vincent Andrew Gabon (Seattle)
Kiyosh (Vancouver)
Draaz (Moses Lake)
Lowblock (Seattle)
ArgetFaol (Vancouver & Spokane)
Vore Writer (Burien)
Elidolente (North Bend)
KatzeWolf (Bothell; Snohomish County)
Crossfire21 (Ellensburg)
nevanfox (Bellingham)
dedly1 (Olympia)
Fuzzle
Kuro Ryuichi (Olympia)
NeoBlackcat (Redmond)
madd foxx (Everett)
Slyfox610 (Auburn)
kachasama (Seattle)
Aaromus (Renton)
kazroo (Vancouver)
Shinzo (Seattle)
RemnantWolfe (Bellingham)

*Wisconsin*
FourLetterWord
rknight (Racine)
cloudthewolf
DrakonicKnight
Xenmasterqwerty
EmoWolf
Impasse (Eau Claire)
SnickersTheCat (Milwaukee)
Cyndon (Ladysmith)
J-wolf (West Bend)
animeartist62 (Marshfield)
Typh (Kenosha)
rknight (Racine)
kh3rlz (Wausau)
pixthor (southeast area)
Dark1337 (Mukwonago)
FlawlessDog (Walworth county)
epeppin (Sun Prairie)
akito (Milwaukee)
Typh (Kenosha)
adamskient (East Troy)

*West Virginia*
hillbilly guy (Elkins)
Wovstah
night-star
Captain Spyro (Whitesville)

*Wyoming*
Makki_Wolf (Lander/Riverton area)
darkfoxx606 (Casper)
Taylor325 (Riverton)


----------



## Surgat (Jun 16, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Come on, Surgat, I'm on and can do this if you actually aren't taking over. :3



Just post everything here.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 16, 2009)

*Furs by state/province/other III*

-


----------



## Shadow (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope it's not too much trouble, but I made a new topic for my post to be at the top since it makes me feel more organized.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=43534


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Furs by state/province/other III*

Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## Xavie (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Furs by state/province/other III*

Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Furs by state/province/other III*

Demorest, Georgia, USA.


----------



## Dchybrid (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Furs by state/province/other III*

Abbeville, South Carolina


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Furs by state/province/other III*

these days I'm now either in Florida Orlando or the US/British Virgin Islands now


----------



## thekemo (Jun 17, 2009)

Batavia, Illinois, new arrival to the area


----------



## Sagex90 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm from Pittsburgh PA


----------



## ookitsu (Jun 18, 2009)

Santaquin, Utah (for now just got out of high school probably move at end of summer if i can)


----------



## Myasa (Jun 18, 2009)

Moving to Washington DC soon.


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jun 18, 2009)

Ottawa and Peterborough, Ontario (Canada)


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

Kansas City, Missouri


----------



## Dammit (Jun 18, 2009)

Russia,Ivanovo.
Woo-hoo,first! :3
...but why? o_o


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 18, 2009)

Alexandria, Kentucky, USA (that's the united states, now, not the one they built in japan just so they could put "made in Usa" on their tags...)


----------



## veneer (Jun 18, 2009)

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## DrewMoon (Jun 18, 2009)

New Haven, CT
represent! 
and yes, I totally just said represent.


----------



## AndrewFox (Jun 18, 2009)

Jacksonville,Florida. Flordia Furs!!! ^_^


----------



## PadDarkthorne (Jun 18, 2009)

Lebanon, CT

We have Alpaca. Enough said.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jun 19, 2009)

eureka MO
nice to know there are some people around my area.
i guess i'm the only one to represent the eureka area.
;-;


----------



## Quinn (Jun 19, 2009)

Austin, TX here ^_^ hi everyone


----------



## Koray (Jun 19, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Austin, TX here ^_^ hi everyone


Welcome to Furaffinity forums


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jun 19, 2009)

Indianapolis, Indiana, USA.


----------



## D Void (Jun 19, 2009)

Europe/UK/England/Oxfordshire


----------



## darkfoxx606 (Jun 19, 2009)

Casper, Wy. No worries... no one knows where that is either


----------



## kh3rlz (Jun 19, 2009)

wausau, WI... I have nothing snappy or cool to say


----------



## SaiTheCharmander (Jun 19, 2009)

I come from Phoenix, Arizona.  The sun beats down on us, but being a Charmander, I really don't mind.  ^.=.^


----------



## TwistedSpitzer (Jun 19, 2009)

Jacksonville, Florida here! AKA "Freakville"


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

D: and its "Zrcalo" on Shadow's list..

and I'm from tempe arizona.

actually mesa, but I'm actually only a block away from tempe and mesa stretches out very very far... so it would make more sense if I said tempe.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

SaiTheCharmander said:


> I come from Phoenix, Arizona.  The sun beats down on us, but being a Charmander, I really don't mind.  ^.=.^



XD all hail arizona! *high five*


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: and its "Zrcalo" on Shadow's list..
> 
> and I'm from tempe arizona.
> 
> actually mesa, but I'm actually only a block away from tempe and mesa stretches out very very far... so it would make more sense if I said tempe.



You've been in there on the list for a while.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

Shadow said:


> You've been in there on the list for a while.



I know, I just didnt notice it until now... :/ blah.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2009)

It's cool. |D


----------



## SaiTheCharmander (Jun 20, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> XD all hail arizona! *high five*


Right on!  *High fives back*  XD


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 20, 2009)

What, no love for NC? I'm like the only male fur from Asheville  (Met crazydog, he's from Hendersonville)


----------



## Linzys (Jun 21, 2009)

Sarah Palin Land, here.
Will be in San Francisco, CA from September till next June though.


----------



## meehsa (Jun 21, 2009)

Pont-Rouge (Province of Quebec), Canada here!


----------



## Nivi (Jun 21, 2009)

Port Washington, New York, USA!


----------



## dragon_mel (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in Pensacola, Florida right now for college 

but originally from Tampa lol


----------



## Aniki (Jun 22, 2009)

Port Hood, Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## Rocket_Man55 (Jun 22, 2009)

Irmo, South Carolina


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey, hey. Name's Akiko, and I live in Aurora, IL(an hour or so from Chicago)


----------



## HalcyonBear89 (Jun 22, 2009)

St. Louis, Missouri, United States


----------



## Vicious (Jun 22, 2009)

Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## Kaim (Jun 22, 2009)

New york, Long island


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 23, 2009)

i'm from brisbane, queensland, australia.


----------



## night-star (Jun 23, 2009)

West Virginia, USA


----------



## Shadow (Jun 23, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Hey, hey. Name's Akiko, and I live in Aurora, IL(an hour or so from Chicago)



You're within driving distance of me. |D


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cheboygan,Michigan not Wisconsin screw the Sheboygan in Wisconsin they are all posers


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hay what is this no love in the Cheboygan county or town  why do i feel so alone / \
                                                                                                                               W


----------



## Doran Eirok (Jun 23, 2009)

Iowa City, Iowa, US


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 23, 2009)

San Mateo CA USA
or San Francisco if you want...


----------



## Kiba (Jun 23, 2009)

Spain, Europe. ^^


----------



## thunder_lizard (Jun 23, 2009)

Currently?.... Barto, Pennsylvania, USA

Hey Akiko,..say Hi to Wayne & Garth for me will ya?


----------



## airlee (Jun 24, 2009)

Oxford, England.


----------



## kaheiyattsu (Jun 26, 2009)

CALI FUR RIGHT HERE ^_^


----------



## Yandere (Jun 26, 2009)

Long Grove, Iowa, USA


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 26, 2009)

NO love for Michigan how sad


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2009)

snowleplover15 said:


> NO love for Michigan how sad



Michigan is there.  Are you from Michigan?


----------



## Darzi (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm in Tulsa, OK, USA.  c:


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2009)

Added. :>


----------



## Roky12345 (Jun 27, 2009)

Europe, Slovenia


:cry: I'ma all alone =(( :cry: 
lol XD


----------



## CaseyCoyote (Jun 27, 2009)

Tulsa, OK


----------



## Azure (Jun 27, 2009)

I have moved.  Please place me in the California section, under Monterey.  I am no longer in Tennessee.


----------



## Q-Lok (Jun 28, 2009)

Salt Lake City, Utah here.  ^_^


----------



## auron2006 (Jun 28, 2009)

Pittsburg,Californian Coyote, my name;Auron


----------



## muindaur (Jun 28, 2009)

East Weymouth, Massachusettes


----------



## Penhaligon (Jun 28, 2009)

I be hailing from Newport, South Wales, United Kingdom. ^_^


----------



## Xojera (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm near Centennial, Colorado...


----------



## rycerrugani (Jun 30, 2009)

SW Ohio here.


----------



## celestialsunberry (Jul 1, 2009)

Me (seraphimmoonshadow) and mah maattteee, kit-kitsune3-tails. Cedar City, UT!


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 1, 2009)

New York State. Not the city. My town shall forever be unnamed but shall be pointed out in the basic center of NYS. -coughthenamesuitsitslocationcough-


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 1, 2009)

The name's Rose. I'm a fox, and I live in Wake County, North Carolina.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 1, 2009)

Add me to:
The Netherlands (Holten),
please.


----------



## Sarge (Jul 2, 2009)

Worcester, New York.


----------



## storm husky (Jul 2, 2009)

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 2, 2009)

hickman kentucky for me

the biggest two of red necks and wanna be gangstas.

i really dont belong here


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow abunch of furs in Florida o.o. Im in Mimai Florida


----------



## Asswings (Jul 2, 2009)

Fruitland, Idaho

Hurray for redneckland. >.>


----------



## Rory (Jul 2, 2009)

Houston, TX (Humble)


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 3, 2009)

Prince William County, Virginia (or DC. It's close enough.)


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jul 6, 2009)

Twin Falls Idaho!


----------



## Kittiboi (Jul 6, 2009)

Prince George, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## zarrock1502 (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 6, 2009)

Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 7, 2009)

jacksonville, florida


----------



## Britmike (Jul 9, 2009)

Atlanta, GA, United States.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 10, 2009)

Renewed! :>


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jul 10, 2009)

cheboygan Michigan 
wooooooooooo


----------



## Shadow (Jul 10, 2009)

snowleplover15 said:


> cheboygan Michigan
> wooooooooooo



You're already on there. XD


----------



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

Somewhere in South East Wisconsin USA.


----------



## obliquebetty (Jul 10, 2009)

portland, oregon.
city of roses.


----------



## Davage (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm from San Diego, California. (United States of course)


----------



## TheAlter (Jul 11, 2009)

Denmark, EU..


----------



## bleak wolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## Alois (Jul 12, 2009)

Buffalo, New York.
:3


----------



## Dolphhin232 (Jul 12, 2009)

DFW area in Texas


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 12, 2009)

The depths of Ireland.


----------



## Panthera (Jul 12, 2009)

Westchester, NY.


----------



## Bad-demona (Jul 12, 2009)

New york, ny


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 14, 2009)

Sweden, Ã–stergÃ¶tlands lÃ¤n here :3


----------



## TheRavenousOne (Jul 14, 2009)

Timmins, Ontario (Canada)


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Jul 14, 2009)

Juarez, Chihuahua (yeah, it's a state), Mexico.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2009)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Juarez, Chihuahua (yeah, it's a state), Mexico.



You're already on here.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Jul 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> You're already on here.


Oh, then I forgot. -_- I've been out of the site for a while.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

St. Charles MO.

Go Cardinals!


----------



## yasafusa (Jul 15, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> The depths of Ireland.



I'm dating a lovely gal from Dublin...  So I might have to change location status one day to Ireland... hehe, but right now...

Yasafusa: (Fursona="Marconi") 
Missouri, USA ( a small town, middle of nowhere.. "Macon" .. it's north of Columbia next to some corn...)



Doctor Timefox said:


> St. Charles MO.
> 
> Go Cardinals!



Now what are the odds of someone else from Missouri posting subsequently! I dont think a bookie would handle it!  *waves*



Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Sweden, Ã–stergÃ¶tlands lÃ¤n here :3



It's no fair.. you guys always get the cool city names.. with all the umlauts!  :3


----------



## WeissVicious (Jul 15, 2009)

Waterford, Connecticut, United States


----------



## Rieza (Jul 16, 2009)

Covington, Kentucky


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peekskill, New York


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 16, 2009)

*Edmonton Alberta Canada*
​


----------



## Chobaryu (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo! Chobaryu here, I changed states.

I was from Kansas. I'm now in Texas, DFW area


----------



## Nicole teh Wolf (Jul 17, 2009)

Dry Ridge, Kentucky


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

Roselle, Illinois.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 17, 2009)

Greece here
Woof!


----------



## Koray (Jul 17, 2009)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> Greece here
> Woof!


WAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Youngsville Louisiana. The Heart of Cajun Country


----------



## The_Hidden (Jul 19, 2009)

Zanesville, Ohio, United States


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

Norway.


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 19, 2009)

Minnesotan here. I have 4 fursonas.


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 19, 2009)

Rochester, New York here


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 19, 2009)

Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Exeter, Devon, UK


----------



## GreenHuskyAngel (Jul 20, 2009)

Maine, USA here :3 *waves a paw*


----------



## SinopaVixen (Jul 21, 2009)

Victoria, Australia here. ^^,


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

Utah.


----------



## Travishaw (Jul 21, 2009)

The very bottom and middle of Arkansas.

El Dorado, Ark


----------



## Ryken_Aaelgrin (Jul 22, 2009)

Wichita, Kansas, USA atm
soon to be Ark City, Kansas though


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

Toledo, Ohio. Though I usually just simplify things and say Detroit since it's a major city and I kind of live there. ..it's complicated. So we'll go with Toledo, Ohio, since I'm there more often.


----------



## Ichigo Rayne (Jul 24, 2009)

Wasilla Alaska actually lol not many here i see. But i am actually from Arkansas. Hotsprings and mena. Also lived in Michigan then kentucky then texas then utah then here to Alaska lol


----------



## DreamlessWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Shadow said:


> *Michigan*
> Phoenixwildfire (Grand Rapids)
> Pwncakesfury (Detroit)
> Loke (Lapeer)
> ...


Fixed. lol.


snowleplover15 said:


> NO love for Michigan how sad



Loves for Michigan!!!
Half hour from Big Rapids, Michigan.

Had to edit: Loves for the Kamloops BC people too!


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.
But I've said that a long while ago.
and I'm still not up there.
=(


----------



## SAWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Ashland, Ohio, USA


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

Pittsburgh!


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Jul 25, 2009)

Fredericksburg, virginia, usa. :'D


----------



## Felspar (Jul 25, 2009)

Raleigh/Cary area, North Carolina, US of A~. :3


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 25, 2009)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Pittsburgh!



Wootwoot! : D


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 25, 2009)

Georgia. More specifically, metro Atlanta.


----------



## Mykell (Jul 26, 2009)

Needham, MA here.  Just outside of Boston


----------



## Aestuo (Jul 28, 2009)

Washington, Indiana, United States


----------



## Tristan (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm from Algonquin, Illinois, United States.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 28, 2009)

I am glad to see that none of you live in my small yet retarded town in MD.


----------



## Cavy (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm from PA


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

Brentwood, TN


----------



## TDK (Jul 28, 2009)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania in the house! Even though i'm a little outside of the city limits, my mail still says "Pittsburgh, PA"


----------



## Zhael (Jul 28, 2009)

Getting back into the forum >_>
Kinston, NC, USA


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada, 
Havin' a beer right now too,


----------



## Koufuku (Jul 28, 2009)

This one here be in Rome, NY!

Cake for all!


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 28, 2009)

Phoenix, AZ, USA


----------



## Switch44 (Jul 28, 2009)

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

Is the original list still being updated?


Canada, Alberta, Edmonton


----------



## Shadow (Jul 30, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> Is the original list still being updated?
> 
> 
> Canada, Alberta, Edmonton



Do you mean this one or Easog/Takumi_L's? It would be a little inefficient to have two of the same list. I took over a while back, he was so glad, and at least a few hundred have joined since then. |D

Oh, and you're added. :3


----------



## Rozz (Jul 30, 2009)

Windsor Ontario! We need more furs here


----------



## Arcantix (Jul 31, 2009)

San Mateo County, California, USA.  I was surprised to see that there were other furs near me .


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 31, 2009)

Moving randomly through North Carolina...


----------



## Gazerocker (Aug 2, 2009)

Lompoc, California, USA.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2009)

Make my location mid-Michigan.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

HEY FAGGOTS

O-H...


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> HEY FAGGOTS
> 
> O-H...



O HAI THAR~!

So, are you messing with me on that "O-H..." or do you live in Ohio now?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 2, 2009)

Fresno, California, USA.


----------



## Kyto (Aug 2, 2009)

Lompoc, California, USA.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

Shadow said:


> O HAI THAR~!
> 
> So, are you messing with me on that "O-H..." or do you live in Ohio now?



You're supposed to go -I-O.
That's what we do here.
Because life sucks here.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> You're supposed to go -I-O.
> That's what we do here.
> Because life sucks here.



Damn, son.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Columbus, Ohio here*, just now getting into the fandom today guys ^_^


----------



## WolfeyPhil (Aug 3, 2009)

Illinois here Williamsfield


----------



## Chlorine (Aug 3, 2009)

Minnesota.  Twin Cities.


----------



## Meical (Aug 3, 2009)

At the moment, Henderson, CO. But in a month I'll be moving to Golden, CO, for school.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 4, 2009)

Phoenix, Arizona, US.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

*Update:*

I'm currently in Wilmington NC. I'll be here for two or three weeks.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in Montreal, Canada, QC


----------



## Sabine's Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Atlanta, Georgia :3


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 4, 2009)

Rochester, New York USA


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> Rochester, New York USA



You're already on there.


----------



## bananomas (Aug 4, 2009)

There's an impressive amount of people in California. Put me down there as well. In Ukiah.


----------



## RoadDogg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sun City, AZ
This young dog is stuck with all the crabby old folks until I get a place of my own. LOL


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Aug 5, 2009)

I am from Regina Saskatchewan!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm from san jose, CA!


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Aug 5, 2009)

Belt, Montana

Need more montana


----------



## chronomega (Aug 5, 2009)

Live in GA, a little ways off, but I'm always in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Daimos (Aug 5, 2009)

Germany , Hessen
It's in the middle of Germany...


----------



## Alta (Aug 6, 2009)

Australia Victoria


----------



## Lukasun (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm from Lewistown, PA...aka L-town.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 7, 2009)

Vancouver, British Columbia.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 8, 2009)

Burlington, Iowa


----------



## aftershok (Aug 8, 2009)

Burlington, Iowa


----------



## Jelly (Aug 8, 2009)

The_Hidden said:


> Zanesville, Ohio, United States



hahaha
zanesville sucks


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 8, 2009)

USA > West Virginia / Colorado.

(I currently live in CO, but I've spent most of my life in WV.
But I'm considering moving back to WV.
So you can list me as both, or one or the other.)


----------



## Bacu (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh look. A thread.

Knoxville, Tennessee. Though, I actually live out in the sticks 30 minutes away.


----------



## Zasha (Aug 8, 2009)

Estonia-Tallinn


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

Split time between Richmond, Indiana and Pasadena, California.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 10, 2009)

Free state of Bavaria, Germany


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dallas, Texas.

Pooky. I hate it here. Ima moving to San Diego first chance I get.


----------



## Shima (Aug 11, 2009)

Dunnellon, Florida


----------



## Kelo (Aug 12, 2009)

Ft. Lauderdale, Florida


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Add another to Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 12, 2009)

Plymouth, England


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2009)

_Brisbane, Queensland_, Australia


----------



## Hero X (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm in New Brunswick Canada.


----------



## Freehaven (Aug 15, 2009)

Roanoke Rapids, North Carolina here.


----------



## Foxus (Aug 15, 2009)

Pocatello, Idaho.


----------



## Yautjapet (Aug 15, 2009)

San Diego, California, US. <3


----------



## Acara (Aug 15, 2009)

Boston, Mass!


----------



## Sadorae (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm furry, and CANADIAN, what's not to love?
I'm on the East coast. :3


----------



## Shadow (Aug 15, 2009)

Sadorae said:


> I'm furry, and CANADIAN, what's not to love?
> I'm on the East coast. :3



Sorry, but can you give me a province? XD


----------



## Sadorae (Aug 15, 2009)

New Brunswick.


----------



## phrisco (Aug 15, 2009)

Kansas


----------



## Pawlover (Aug 15, 2009)

Florida.


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Currently live in Kentucky. Used to live in Florida. Will be moving out west (most likely) in a few years.


----------



## Sadorae (Aug 16, 2009)

Hero X said:


> I'm in New Brunswick Canada.



ME TOO!!!


----------



## veinshadow (Aug 16, 2009)

Middletown/Syracuse, NY.  Anybody from around there cause I'd like to meet new furiends!


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 16, 2009)

England, Derby - which I've noticed isn't on the list :shock:


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 16, 2009)

The glorious metropolis of Columbus, Mississippi!


----------



## Shukit (Aug 17, 2009)

Des Plaines, Illinois


----------



## AnubusKiren (Aug 18, 2009)

New Jersey here :3


----------



## nobu (Aug 18, 2009)

Illinois, middle of nowhere


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 18, 2009)

Washington State. Yes, the good ole state of creepy bumpkin sex offending next door neighbors and overweight women.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Potomac, Maryland


----------



## Adamada (Aug 19, 2009)

Deltona, Florida


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2009)

UK, EU


----------



## Inuleki (Aug 19, 2009)

I live in Gillespie, Illinois.

If anyone lives near me, hit me up with a PM and we can go drinking or something. :V


----------



## Shadow (Aug 19, 2009)

DreamerHusky said:


> UK, EU



Would you be able to tell me your province? |D


----------



## Dark1337 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mukwonago, WI.

Boring place, don't go there.


----------



## Jack-Knave (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in Urbana-Champaign, IL


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 20, 2009)

Olympia Washington (USA)


----------



## Black cat (Aug 20, 2009)

live baltimore,Maryland


----------



## Varulven (Aug 20, 2009)

Kissimmee, Florida here! There are more furs in central Florida than I thought o.o


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 21, 2009)

Lethbridge Alberta Canada. Probably the only fur in my city.


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 21, 2009)

Bellingham, Massachusetts, USA.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 21, 2009)

Varulven said:


> Kissimmee, Florida here! There are more furs in central Florida than I thought o.o



Kissimmee!  Been there years ago - had an awesome restaurant called "The Pizza Inn" ^_^  First time I ever had desert pizza.


----------



## Benn (Aug 21, 2009)

Manitoba, Canada


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 21, 2009)

Michigan for me. Close to Grand Rapids.


----------



## Remy (Aug 22, 2009)

SOMEWHERE IN, New Jersey.

:3


----------



## Kote (Aug 22, 2009)

Orange Park, Florida - USA

Wow, didn't know there were so many furs in Florida.


----------



## ~Myst~ (Aug 22, 2009)

Billings, Montana


----------



## Midna (Aug 22, 2009)

Virginia Beach, Virginia


----------



## Luthia (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm from the Isle of Man(n)

which is in between England and Ireland, but not part of the UK.... nya.


----------



## NeoBlackJagi (Aug 23, 2009)

Redmond, Washington
XD


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Yermo, California.

I's stuck in the Mojave Desert. >>


----------



## Kyzen (Aug 23, 2009)

Woonsocket, Rhode Island, USA


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

United kingdom, Liverpool, Toxteth.


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 24, 2009)

Jacksonville, Florida USA


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 24, 2009)

San Antonio tx


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 24, 2009)

Put me under Everett ,Washington USA


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 24, 2009)

Akron, Oh H EYE oH


----------



## Yue_Maho (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm from Spain (Cadiz)
we are very few from spain hehehehe


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 25, 2009)

Kyzen said:


> Woonsocket, Rhode Island, USA



No wai, you live in woonsocket? That's so effing close!! :0


----------



## wolfsymphony (Aug 27, 2009)

Victoria, Australia here! \m/


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

glendale, arizona, usa here


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

GÃ¶teborg, Sweden.


----------



## Kelpie (Aug 27, 2009)

My mate and I are in
Coatesville, Pennsylvania.


----------



## zizii (Aug 27, 2009)

Mays Landing, NJ, USA.


----------



## prizzle (Aug 27, 2009)

Schoharie, upstate New York. I doubt there's anyone too close, but whatevs


----------



## AngelofMercy (Aug 27, 2009)

San Francisco, California


----------



## Huntress (Aug 28, 2009)

New York City, Manhattan


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 28, 2009)

Belfast (well, thereabouts I'm actually just North of it but Belfast is more of a prominent place to use), Northern Ireland. (YEAH, I KNOW)


----------



## dustinrevees (Aug 28, 2009)

SAN DIEGO, CA
woof, meow, lick, bite, chew, claw, hiss, nibble, slither


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

Trois-Rivieres, Quebec


----------



## robdadragon (Aug 29, 2009)

Mt Pleasant, Michigan


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

Payson/WestMountain, Utah, United States


----------



## Furygan (Aug 31, 2009)

North-Brabant,The Netherlands,Europe.


----------



## Sethor (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in Antioch, TN.  Hello everybody!


----------



## Twistedtwist (Sep 1, 2009)

I am from Waukegan, Illinois USA


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

Kansas City, Missouri, USA


----------



## Olmec (Sep 2, 2009)

Williamsburg, Ohio, US


----------



## DragonTeufel (Sep 2, 2009)

La Porte City, Iowa, US


----------



## Bumbler (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm from Columbia Missouri


----------



## slywox (Sep 3, 2009)

san jose,ca


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

So little people from Europe...


----------



## Lasair (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> So little people from Europe...



Well, ill give you one more then.

Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## Barak (Sep 8, 2009)

Canada/Quebec/Lanaudiere/Joliette


----------



## Miko (Sep 8, 2009)

As his lacation resdies, Martinez, Georgia, USA.
He knows very few furs here sadly.. Actually, has lived here all his life and doesn't know many people atall. v,.,v;;


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Well, ill give you one more then.
> 
> Dublin, Ireland.


 
More Europeans!!!


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

UK. *Dances* one more on the little island.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Nightstorm said:


> UK. *Dances* one more on the little island.


 
I Live on the big island east of it.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 8, 2009)

AngelofMercy said:


> San Francisco, California



Fuck yeah San Francisco! That's where I'm from


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

Cedar Rapids, Iowa!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

DragonTeufel said:


> La Porte City, Iowa, US


 Yahoo! Another Iowan!


----------



## LianaVerwood (Sep 9, 2009)

Queensland, Australia is my homeland.


----------



## Milokun (Sep 10, 2009)

Pocatello, Idaho. USA


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 10, 2009)

OC, CAHLIFORNA! At least, that's how the Govahnatah says it.


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Riverside, California. State of the Governator


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 10, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> Riverside, California. State of the Governator


 
The "exiting state" sign says, "You'll be back."


----------



## Pawlover (Sep 10, 2009)

Ocala Florida.


----------



## Cage Asasa (Sep 10, 2009)

Minnesota... >.< I'm all alone up here


----------



## doodlepaws (Sep 11, 2009)

Berkeley, California, USA.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

doodlepaws said:


> Berkeley, California, USA.


 

CAHLIFORNAH!!!!!!!!!

(Love your avatar, btw)


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2009)

UK.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 13, 2009)

USA, MO


----------



## Moony (Sep 13, 2009)

Dallas/Fort Worth, TX, US of A :3


----------



## Jit (Sep 13, 2009)

Waterloo, Ontario, Canada here, and it seems I'm the first to explicitly say so. :3


----------



## Slicc (Sep 14, 2009)

North Carolina, USA


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Slicc said:


> North Carolina, USA



Thanks for making your first post here. |D


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 14, 2009)

Pickens, South Carolina


----------



## Kiboe (Sep 14, 2009)

Grand Island, Nebraska, USA

Siberian husky


----------



## Stawks (Sep 15, 2009)

Montreal, Quebec, Canada.

Well, Longeuil, more specifically. I like it because it's pronounced Long Gay. Tee hee.

... don't tell me I'm the only one.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

Chester, VA here.


----------



## Je Suis La Vie (Sep 15, 2009)

Southern California...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Montreal, Quebec, Canada.
> 
> Well, Longeuil, more specifically. I like it because it's pronounced Long Gay. Tee hee.
> 
> ... don't tell me I'm the only one.



Nah, I actually realize there's a lot of Quebecois Furries, especially in Montreal or Trois-Rivieres oO


----------



## UsagiChan (Sep 15, 2009)

LaVergne, Tennessee. 

Im a rabbit ^_^


----------



## JaredTheShepy (Sep 16, 2009)

hey im new too the forum but not fa, i was wondering if anyone could help find other CO or any furrys around the west coast too meet? my fa is TheGerman69.


----------



## JaredTheShepy (Sep 16, 2009)

Moony said:


> Dallas/Fort Worth, TX, US of A :3



Fellow GSD :-D


----------



## Adalia (Sep 16, 2009)

Ooh wonderful to see so many in the Boston area of MA. I'm just a little bit further out. We like to call ya main-landers. Bloody Landlubbers! Aye. 

I'm from Cape Cod, Mass. USA An' I'm not a wash-ashore either! I also always enjoy knowing others around the world. It's so interesting and refreshing.


----------



## Mr_Di (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a strange feeling, that I am the one from Russia here o.o


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr_Di said:


> I have a strange feeling, that I am the one from Russia here o.o



Under Russia then.


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am from Abingdon, Maryland USA! would really like to find furrs to hang out with..


----------



## SirRob (Sep 17, 2009)

I just moved today, so now I live in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 17, 2009)

Midlothian, VA


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 18, 2009)

Hihi
gadsden alabama here


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 18, 2009)

irmo, south carolina


----------



## Qoph (Sep 19, 2009)

I've moved to Grove City, PA, US to attend college.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

Maine. Portland area. ^^


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Massachusetts boston area, town melrsoe


----------



## Glitch (Sep 19, 2009)

Tampa, FL.

Soon to be Vandenberg AFB, CA.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Tampa, FL.
> 
> Soon to be Vandenberg AFB, CA.



I'll put you under Cali so I don't have to worry about it later.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 19, 2009)

*Glendale, AZ*


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 19, 2009)

Southern Ontario! Near Chatham, actually, if anybody knows where that is.

Yeah, it's a lovely place. If by lovely, you mean nothing but hundreds of acres of farms surrounding you in every direction.

At least Lake Erie is really close by.


----------



## LinusMynx (Sep 20, 2009)

Heh, may as well:

Mississauga, Ontario. More or less Toronto, as I commute there everyday... 

*Wonders if any fellow furs attend Univeristy of Toronto?* ;3


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 20, 2009)

Irmo, South Carolina


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 20, 2009)

Walworth County, Wisconsin


----------



## SgtSprocket (Sep 20, 2009)

Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Miklagard (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm up in Bangor, Maine for college. Am I alone here?


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 21, 2009)

Tucson AZ here anybody else?


----------



## Glitch (Sep 21, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Tucson AZ here anybody else?



I was going to move there.  Now it is Lompoc CA.


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Logansport, Indiana, crapest town ever...


----------



## Lenoh (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm from Modesto, CA.

And unfortunately I don't see anyone else.

*crickets* :sad:

EDIT: Why the hell did it give a thumbs down? >.>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 22, 2009)

Lenoh said:


> I'm from Modesto, CA.
> 
> And unfortunately I don't see anyone else.
> 
> ...



Cuz you live in California ^^

Come in Quebec, and you'll get thumbs up


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 22, 2009)

Miklagard said:


> I'm up in Bangor, Maine for college. Am I alone here?



Portland area, word up.


----------



## SgtSprocket (Sep 22, 2009)

Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Miklagard (Sep 22, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Portland area, word up.


Word, son! I finally found out yesterday how far Portland is away from Bangor. It's a fucking three hour drive! Portland is basically the main city I hear about all the time in this school so I figured it was important.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 22, 2009)

Wahiawa, Hawaii


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 22, 2009)

Jit said:


> Waterloo, Ontario, Canada here, and it seems I'm the first to explicitly say so. :3



Given that its a huge university town, Laurier and UW, I find that odd.



Otis-Reamclaw said:


> Southern Ontario! Near Chatham, actually, if anybody knows where that is.



Yep.  Tobbacco and potato country.



LinusMynx said:


> *Wonders if any fellow furs attend Univeristy of Toronto?* ;3



Drop by the #ontariofurries chat on IRC, there's bound to be a few.  I work in Mississauga myself.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 22, 2009)

Glitch said:


> I was going to move there.  Now it is Lompoc CA.



cool


----------



## Chris_Guinness (Sep 22, 2009)

Warren, Delaware.

The weather is nice today.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2009)

, I'm the only one in my area, atvleast on the forums. Fu is the Closest to me.


----------



## Coluth (Sep 22, 2009)

Wichita Falls, Texas. Yeah Texas. Hell yeah. lol


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 22, 2009)

Lenoh said:


> I'm from Modesto, CA.
> 
> And unfortunately I don't see anyone else.



Hey, I live in Lodi which is near Stockton, kind of close. =<


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 22, 2009)

Oxford, UK
I promise this is the most entertaining part of the UK and you absolutely must pay us a visit if you're in the area.


----------



## Dass (Sep 22, 2009)

Toronto!


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 22, 2009)

Massachusetts.


----------



## Viecruel (Sep 23, 2009)

Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 23, 2009)

Uhm I don't know why I haven't posted here earlier.

Europe - Luxembourg -> Gutland (South, also called Minette, I'm not naming my exact city :3)


----------



## Lillica (Sep 24, 2009)

Western PA, USA.  Near Pittsburgh


----------



## wolfeye (Sep 24, 2009)

connecticut here


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 24, 2009)

Manitoba!

...Nobody lives here >:


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

Twin Cities, Minnesota.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 24, 2009)

Irmo, SC.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2009)

InfernalTobias said:


> Irmo, SC.



You're already on here.


----------



## Furlone (Sep 24, 2009)

Palos Hills, Illinois

USA


----------



## Origamigryphon (Sep 27, 2009)

Fort Meade, Maryland. *salutes*


----------



## xenocide (Sep 27, 2009)

USA, Oregon, Salem


----------



## Konaasi (Sep 28, 2009)

London, England :3


----------



## Volpino (Sep 28, 2009)

Sandy, Ootah (Utah)


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Sep 28, 2009)

Uh...
Houston, Texas
USA

Not sure if anyone else is near here =/


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 28, 2009)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Uh...
> Houston, Texas
> USA
> 
> Not sure if anyone else is near here =/



Another Texas fur.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Another Texas fur.


 
Kind of lazy to actually go through every single page but their arent many apparently


----------



## Panda (Sep 29, 2009)

Columbia,Tennessee here.
    South of Nashville. @.@;


----------



## bearetic (Sep 29, 2009)

TEXAS:
character (Houston; Waco for college)

Changed my name.

Thanks for keeping up this list!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2009)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Kind of lazy to actually go through every single page but their arent many apparently



At least 20 on this list under Texas.


----------



## StormyWonderfox (Sep 29, 2009)

I DEMAND TO BE ON THE UTAH LIST!!!


----------



## PB_tiger (Sep 30, 2009)

AL
huntsville area


----------



## Todd_Vulpine (Oct 2, 2009)

Hamilton New Jersey here.


----------



## Ruhki (Oct 2, 2009)

Kelowna, BC, Canada. Hidden somewhere in the mountains between the ocean and Alberta....


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 3, 2009)

Indiana, near Indianapolis to be more specific.


----------



## WolfJester (Oct 3, 2009)

Surprise, Arizona, USA


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 3, 2009)

WolfJester said:


> Surprise, Arizona, USA



Now thats a funny city name


----------



## Varinki (Oct 4, 2009)

Whakatane, New Zealand


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 4, 2009)

Thruso, Scotland


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2009)

Montreal, QC, Canada.


----------



## Creed (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm from League City, TX. Proud to be! I only know about 3 furs in town, haha.


----------



## FerrenF (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiawassee, Georgia here.


----------



## Cowboyhusky (Oct 5, 2009)

Millington, Maryland. (about twelve minutes from Dover Delaware)


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if you've done Texas yet but
I'm from Temle, Texas.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm not sure if you've done Texas yet but
> I'm from Temle, Texas.



This is why I mention the topic is broken into two posts.


----------



## Chromey (Oct 7, 2009)

Orange County, New York


----------



## Basroil (Oct 8, 2009)

Baltimore, Maryland => Denver, Colorado


----------



## BlackWolf1480 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm from USA, Penslyvania, Philadelphia


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm from Canada/ Newfoundland NL/ Isle aux Mort is the name of my town


----------



## AriaKitty (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I'm from Canada/ Newfoundland NL/ *Isle aux Mort* is the name of my town



Death Island?  Sounds romantic


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 8, 2009)

Isle aux Mort means island of the dead but you were close. =)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Isle aux Mort means island of the dead but you were close. =)



Yea, was hesitating between that and Death Island, but the last one sounded cooler, so I took it instead


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 8, 2009)

Death Island does sound cooler I have say.


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 10, 2009)

Naples, Florida, USA


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 10, 2009)

Naples, Florida (Golden Gate)


----------



## afenen (Oct 11, 2009)

*Va. USA :O*


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 11, 2009)

montana, kalispell/ sanders county


----------



## CyanFur (Oct 11, 2009)

Europe / Netherlands

here


----------



## themnax (Oct 11, 2009)

northern california  placer county.


----------



## TheStory (Oct 12, 2009)

Southern California in the high dessert


----------



## SanguisArcangel (Oct 12, 2009)

Alberta, that's in Canada for people who don't know.


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

Barrie Ontario Canada earth


----------



## littleblue-fox (Oct 12, 2009)

UK - Scotland - Glasgow


----------



## Kahrio (Oct 12, 2009)

United States-Oklahoma-Chickasha


----------



## Moonstarsun (Oct 13, 2009)

Cleveland Ohio


----------



## darkfox118 (Oct 14, 2009)

Atlanta GA right here.

west atlanta to be more exact

and more exact than that.. you'll have to get to know me better.


----------



## Chouette (Oct 14, 2009)

Yulee, Florida, USA

Very close to Jacksonville. (Since nobody gives a fuck about a hickville like Yulee.)


----------



## falcon3d (Oct 14, 2009)

Mesa, AZ, USA (hot hot hot!!)


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 15, 2009)

falcon3d said:


> Mesa, AZ, USA (hot hot hot!!)



I'm going to be up there at the end of the month


----------



## inusan (Oct 17, 2009)

North West Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## Xshade (Oct 17, 2009)

US, Ohio


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 18, 2009)

Casa Grande, AZ,
[U.S]


----------



## nekogirl (Oct 18, 2009)

hi


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 18, 2009)

Gadsden, Alabama- USA :3


----------



## Notebookpanda (Oct 18, 2009)

Richmond, VA. =D


----------



## JMAA (Oct 19, 2009)

San Sebastian, Guipuzcoa, SPAIN.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 19, 2009)

bozeman, montana


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Washington DC....boring


----------



## Degyn Sefer (Oct 20, 2009)

wichita Kansas for this dragon ^w^


----------



## Blue Dragonwolf (Oct 20, 2009)

BC Near Vancover Canada Woof =^.^=


----------



## TerryMidnight (Oct 20, 2009)

Kentucky, USA


----------



## ferix (Oct 20, 2009)

the netherlands, arnhem


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

Connecticut USA but i want to move to some were in Canada yay bagged milk


----------



## Crimes (Oct 21, 2009)

Buffalo New York, USA


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

yay i got added whoop


----------



## JVW (Oct 25, 2009)

South central Kentucky, USA.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 25, 2009)

Budapest, Hungary.


----------



## Disparity (Oct 25, 2009)

Sarnia, Ontario yo


----------



## MHFC (Oct 25, 2009)

East Anglia, in the UK.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

John's Creek, Georgia, United States


----------



## kashaki (Oct 26, 2009)

Calgary Alberta Canada.


----------



## uryu788 (Oct 26, 2009)

hillsboro missouri


----------



## shinragod (Oct 26, 2009)

California...Sotuhern California ot be pre4cise!


----------



## Kiva19 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, this is my first post on the forums..so: *drum roll* 

I'm from Richmond/Highland Springs, Virginia! Ta-da!


----------



## Jewel (Oct 27, 2009)

Pennsylvania! 
That's all the info you guys get, haha.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 28, 2009)

Just as a side note. John's Creek is also defined as Duluth, John's Creek is fairly new and not on some maps. Just want to make sure there is no confusion.


----------



## ReiRaccoon (Oct 29, 2009)

Blue Ridge, Georgia. =3


----------



## fwarg (Oct 29, 2009)

massillon, ohio stuck in california for now *dies of heat*


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2009)

You made a typo, I'm from Temple, Texas
Not Temle, Texas


----------



## Slyfox610 (Oct 29, 2009)

Auburn, Washington =^-^=


----------



## epeppin (Oct 29, 2009)

Sun Prairie, WI


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> You made a typo, I'm from Temple, Texas
> Not Temle, Texas



Sorry. XD


----------



## Linzys (Oct 30, 2009)

Currently in San Francisco.


----------



## Zoku (Oct 30, 2009)

Staffordshire, England. c:


----------



## Lukar (Oct 30, 2009)

North-East Tennessee, USA


----------



## Moxie Sideshow (Oct 31, 2009)

Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 31, 2009)

CT here! U.S.A


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 31, 2009)

New York, NY city fur here.


----------



## NasuaNarica (Oct 31, 2009)

New Jersey, US~ :3


----------



## kachasama (Oct 31, 2009)

Washington, Seattle area!!^^ w00t w00t!


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 2, 2009)

Honolulu,Hawaii


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 2, 2009)

Florence, South Carolina


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 2, 2009)

Plymouth, Minnesota


----------



## Aaros (Nov 3, 2009)

Renton, Washington.


----------



## LeonNiKate (Nov 5, 2009)

Mission Viejo, California, USA


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 5, 2009)

Lakeville, Minnesota, US


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2009)

I looked at the list and for some reason I got dropped from it,
Cannon Fodder from Temple, Texas


----------



## Little Li (Nov 5, 2009)

From NE Ohio, Akron area, but currently in Columbus. ^.^


----------



## Shadow (Nov 5, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I looked at the list and for some reason I got dropped from it,
> Cannon Fodder from Temple, Texas



This is why I noted the list is broken into two posts.  You are still there.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 6, 2009)

Whitesville, West Virginia


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Nov 8, 2009)

Victorville, California


----------



## -Guy- (Nov 9, 2009)

Murfreesboro, Tennessee(USA)


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

Quebec, Gatineau, which is right next to Ottawa :3

I'm probably a French spy too for that >:3


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

LeonNiKate said:


> Mission Viejo, California, USA


 
Hello fellow CA fur! =-D


----------



## Ryujin713 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kirksville, Missouri, USA


----------



## Lycwolf (Nov 14, 2009)

From Marysville, OH. Soon to be moving to Columbus, OH


----------



## Oregon Panda (Nov 15, 2009)

I live in Lebanon Oregon USA 541 Willamette Valley reprezent!


----------



## Waggable (Nov 15, 2009)

Atlantic Canada here ^.^


----------



## Focks (Nov 16, 2009)

The United Kingdom, you peasants!


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Kentucky, Southeast.


----------



## sabe (Nov 17, 2009)

IM in Oregon United States


----------



## Mystic (Nov 17, 2009)

Connecticut, East Hartford!


----------



## kazroo (Nov 17, 2009)

vancouver, washington.
-drinks coffee and walks in the rain- -complains about how portland is better-


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

New Brighton, England.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 20, 2009)

Orlando, FL, USA


----------



## Ricia (Nov 20, 2009)

*points to the left* Albany, NY


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 22, 2009)

Foley, Alabama, US


----------



## MaskedJackal (Nov 23, 2009)

Battle Creek, Michigan, United States


----------



## Oni (Nov 23, 2009)

I am in the wonderful state of Wisconsin, and surprisingly, it is still warm here!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 23, 2009)

phoenix, az


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 23, 2009)

Addison, IL (chicago)
got a lot. center here


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 24, 2009)

I am posting here.

United States
Arizona
Scarborough (Tucson/Phoenix)


----------



## Cearulwolf (Nov 24, 2009)

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## Spec (Nov 24, 2009)

Here in  Mexico / Mexico City


----------



## Cheesecake (Nov 25, 2009)

Ames, Iowa here.  Hooray?


----------



## Tobias-the-pink (Nov 25, 2009)

Nottingham, Englandland ^_^
I live in the Watnall area


----------



## lonesadwolf (Nov 27, 2009)

I live in meyersdale pa


----------



## Fructus (Nov 29, 2009)

NiÅ¡, Serbia
I hope you know its a country in Europe xD


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

Columbus, Ohio, USA lol


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Nov 29, 2009)

Waveland Mississippi ...D:


----------



## chemkit (Dec 8, 2009)

Alaska, USA!


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 8, 2009)

Italy-> Tuscany-> Florence -> Rifredi zone ^^


----------



## KittMouri (Dec 8, 2009)

Brooklyn, New York!


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 8, 2009)

Pinellas Park, Florida, here. Apparently there are a ton of furries in Florida, though I certainly don't know of any in my local area.


----------



## Collie (Dec 8, 2009)

I live in Rhode Island, the little speck that everyone forgets is a state.


----------



## Tomgreen (Dec 8, 2009)

Alabama, Huntsville :3


----------



## Kinase (Dec 9, 2009)

Hallo, I'm from Lombardia, Italy! ^^


----------



## pandragon (Dec 9, 2009)

I actually need to update mine: I'm in there now as Maui, in Eugene Oregon. I'm still in the same place, but I've had a persona change since then! Penumbra or Pandragon works for the new name.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 9, 2009)

Another Pittsburgh fur over here!  I'd really love to meet some of the locals!


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 9, 2009)

Blah! I am the ONLY fur in South Mississippi T.T I feel so alone </3 :3


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

Battle Creek, Michigan, USA

EDIT: 





MaskedJackal said:


> Battle Creek, Michigan, United States



NICE!

High Five!


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 9, 2009)

OKC, Oklahoma


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Dec 10, 2009)

Rockland County, New York


----------



## Azrahan (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay, three more people in Arkanasas that are furs! Pottsville, AR here.


----------



## Tearah (Dec 10, 2009)

Wahiawa, Hawaii, United States 
:3
rawr~


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 11, 2009)

Montgomery, Alabama, U.S. here.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 11, 2009)

Update my location, please.  I'm now officially in Phoenix, AZ.

Oh, as an aside for Phoenix-area furs: I'm organizing a furmeet (hopefully a regular one) here.  If you'd like to meet & hang out with other furs, PM me.  I already have an e-mail list going with local furs on it, so if you'd like in please let me know!


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Dec 11, 2009)

Victoria, TX, USA


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 11, 2009)

Orlando, Florida USA


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

Missoula, Montana, USA


----------



## shinfox (Dec 11, 2009)

southern California =3


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 11, 2009)

Larchmont, NY, USA


----------



## LFKhael (Dec 11, 2009)

New Orleans, Louisiana, USA.


----------



## Jarlytha (Dec 12, 2009)

Alexandria, Indiana USA

for anyone who listens to Gospel Music, this is where The Gaithers are from. My dad was good friends with Bill Gaither. it was nice having them at dad's funeral when he passed 16 years ago.

and for the Country Fans...
Joey Martin and her husband Rory Feek.. I went to school with Joey and most of her siblings. we all grew up together.


----------



## MrPyro (Dec 12, 2009)

Novosibirsk, Russian Federation.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry for the back up! Having to use a proxy to get on the forums.


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

Cannington, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

SenoraKitty Tampa, Florida, USA


----------



## khurynn (Dec 13, 2009)

Binghamton, New York here.  Say hi if you're close by!


----------



## Squitter (Dec 13, 2009)

im from cornwall ontario


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

There, all updated. |D


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in Newark, NJ, USA.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 14, 2009)

God central Illinois is so barren anyone else around????????


----------



## akito (Dec 14, 2009)

milwaukee wi


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess we need to change this ^^; sorry, no longer residing in Chester Co. PA, Now back in Hunterdon Co., New Jersey BB!! :}


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> God central Illinois is so barren anyone else around????????



Is that where you'd like to say you're living?


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 15, 2009)

I know his pain. No one seems to live near south mississippi. I don't blame them.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Is that where you'd like to say you're living?


 

That is where i live, but put Peoria, Illinois, at least its visible on a map. But i really live in a town of like 1500 people here the only sightseeing interest is pumpkins cuz everything else is corn. IT SUCKS. nothing around but corn, corn and more goddamn corn. and beans. The closest city (which is Peoria btw) is atleast a 40 minute drive and even it's not that big. only 100,000 including the surrounding communities. Cant wait to get out of here!!!!!!!!!!!! Two years left.


----------



## Dovecoon (Dec 15, 2009)

Lynnfield, Massachusetts, USA, here.
It's right next to Boston, if you're wondering...


----------



## xydexx (Dec 15, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Continuing from this thread. Where it left off:
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255&page=30



Leesburg, Virginia, USA. 
(About 40 miles west of Washington, DC.)


----------



## Chenler (Dec 17, 2009)

Fair Oaks, California! ^^


----------



## Lazarus905 (Dec 17, 2009)

Assorted towns in Connecticut. Currently lovely Manchester.


----------



## illogicaltomb (Dec 21, 2009)

Kimball, Minnesota


----------



## littleferret (Dec 21, 2009)

albany, New York


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 21, 2009)

netherlands, brabant, bosschenhoofd... The translation of my town is foresthead weird ah?


----------



## bearetic (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh, by the way, I changed my name from character. So where it says



> character (Houston; Waco for college)



Change that name to bearetic. Thanks!
I'll be graduating and updating next semester!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sparta IL USA (southern IL)


Though... my job has me travel quite a bit, mostly central / south / east US.  Last company I worked for sent me up into the Northeast, Southwest, and Midwest a lot ... I kinda miss that...


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 21, 2009)

Stoke-on-Trent.
England


----------



## loofa (Dec 22, 2009)

Portland, Oregon, USA.


----------



## Rushnerd (Dec 22, 2009)

loofa said:


> Portland, Oregon, USA.


Same here mate


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just noticed, someone in Peoria .. I work out of Morton IL though live in Sparta..  Guessing you can tell who I work for


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 22, 2009)

darkfoxx606 said:


> Casper, Wy. No worries... no one knows where that is either



Actually.. I do.  Came up through there on my way to Cody.  Planning to move to WY in a few years, likely Cody or Wapiti.


----------



## Kelo (Dec 22, 2009)

no longer in Ft. Lauderdale now in Newport News, VA thought I should update that


----------



## Typh (Dec 22, 2009)

Kenosha, Wisconsin

A city of boring, and smack dab between Chicago and Milwaukee.


----------



## Gight (Dec 22, 2009)

Belmont MA


----------



## DissidentLove (Dec 23, 2009)

For all intents and purposes (not porpoises), I'm near Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 23, 2009)

[yt]ysmLA5TqbIY[/yt]
[yt]oZzgAjjuqZM[/yt]


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 23, 2009)

Australia, Victoria, Ballarat
its about 100km out of melbourne


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2009)

Cool vids, jellyhurwit. :>


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I live in Riverton, Wyoming =]


----------



## Gight (Dec 24, 2009)

Amazing job.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 25, 2009)

Why, thank ya.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 26, 2009)

KC, MO


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2009)

Winter Haven, FL :-D


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

St.petersburg FL


----------



## InfernoTiger (Dec 28, 2009)

Dodge city, Kansas


----------



## Karimah (Dec 28, 2009)

Waldorf, MD :3


----------



## Sybe (Dec 29, 2009)

Dublin, Ireland here.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Dec 30, 2009)

New York, Westchester to be more specific.


----------



## Rosethorn225 (Dec 30, 2009)

Either WV or VA, depending on the time of year.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 30, 2009)

Harrisburg, Pennsylvania

I really thought there would be more around here.


----------



## Dingra (Dec 30, 2009)

Wilson, North Carolina, USA


----------



## Bit (Dec 31, 2009)

Campbell, California


----------



## Bit (Dec 31, 2009)

There's a Dodge City in Kansas?


----------



## CaptRoo1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Medford New Jersey. Near Philadelphia


----------



## Toaster (Jan 1, 2010)

Ohio


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 1, 2010)

Victoria, TX.


----------



## Faeldrake (Jan 1, 2010)

TÃ¶lz, Bavaria, southern Germany.


----------



## Oak (Jan 1, 2010)

Im from Toronto, Ontario, Canada!


----------



## Disasterfox (Jan 2, 2010)

Um, two places.. (Snowbird x3)

St. Augustine, Florida 
Felton, Delaware


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 2, 2010)

You have LonelyFox on the Georgia list twice. Him and I both live int Helen


----------



## MrKitty (Jan 2, 2010)

Joliet, ILL

*is alone*


----------



## Shinzo (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in seattle, Wa.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

Carthage Missouri.


----------



## vdanhalenv (Jan 3, 2010)

Toronto,Ontario

Canada


----------



## Fearbird (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in Australia, though I prefer not to mention which state.


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 3, 2010)

la habra, california


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 4, 2010)

Westfield, Massachusetts US of A


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 4, 2010)

Northern Virginia


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2010)

Fearbird said:


> I'm in Australia, though I prefer not to mention which state.



I can't exact put you on the list in a section though so, that kinda defeats the purpose of this topic. |D


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 4, 2010)

lol i live close to Xenke... ('._.) Walpole Mass here! :3


----------



## Grogerian (Jan 6, 2010)

Amherst, Nova Scotia, Canada.

If anyone else is close by friends me :3


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm from Oakville, Ontario, Canada

(haven't met any other furries here)


----------



## Solas (Jan 6, 2010)

Louisville/Lexington, Ky, USA.

Half a year here, half a year there.  It's life.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

Birmingham, AL for me


----------



## adamskient (Jan 7, 2010)

Dark1337 said:


> Mukwonago, WI.
> 
> Boring place, don't go there.



And Just a few miles away is East Troy, my hometown - and you thought Mukwonago was boring!!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

i'm in Ft. Campbell, KY, pretty much tennesee though, and i visit Michigan regularly! umm.. i guess i'm in all three so-to-say, hopefully i'll meet some of ya!


----------



## Hyouhoshi (Jan 8, 2010)

Mount Pleasant, MI


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi there I am from Stanfield North Carolina
it is close to Charlotte


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow judging from shadow's post...
I must be the only furry on this forum in north carolina


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 9, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> Hi there I am from Stanfield North Carolina
> it is close to Charlotte


oh well theres one other in NC ^_^


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

San Pedro (outskirts of Los Angelos next to the harbor), California
and possibly Allen, TX soon


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 9, 2010)

Lake Oswego, Oregon, USA


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 10, 2010)

Ft Campbell, KY   And a little in Oklahoma


----------



## Blayze (Jan 10, 2010)

Oklahoma, U.S.A. I'd prefer not to say which city, but if anyone's interested in meeting, just PM me.  Right. No one lives in Oklahoma. It's nowhereville.


----------



## nutz (Jan 10, 2010)

Yorkshire, North East England


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 10, 2010)

I live in St.Louis, Missouri and Danville, Illinois. Currently in St.Louis


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

Portland, Oregon (no furries live here)


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 10, 2010)

Wichita, KS


----------



## Bando (Jan 11, 2010)

rack up one more for irvine, california


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 11, 2010)

Rhode Island here. Live with my hubby who is a fur and our BF will be moving in from TX soon, also a fur.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> oh well theres one other in NC ^_^





The Lone Wolf said:


> Portland, Oregon (no furries live here)



There's a *second half* to the list.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 11, 2010)

Knoxville, TN here.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## Bir (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicago, Illinois, USA here. ^^


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodyear, AZ at the moment :]


----------



## IggyB (Jan 12, 2010)

Born in Indianapolis, Indiana, USA

Currently Reside in Grand Rapids, Michigan, USA


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

IggyB said:


> Born in Indianapolis, Indiana, USA
> 
> Currently Reside in Grand Rapids, Michigan, USA



well well grand rapids, you are danger close to three furry friends of mine, and my hometown


----------



## IggyB (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well well grand rapids, you are danger close to three furry friends of mine, and my hometown


 Oh no shit? Cool stuff


----------



## MNRSR (Jan 12, 2010)

I live in Post Falls, Idaho.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

IggyB said:


> Oh no shit? Cool stuff



hell yeah, both tikian12 and houhoshi are nearby you dude


----------



## Destroyer (Jan 12, 2010)

Toronto, Canada


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

Mission Viejo, CA, USA


----------



## alliha (Jan 12, 2010)

Norway, Europe here! Anyone else?


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 13, 2010)

Albany, NY


----------



## Eisen (Jan 13, 2010)

Add me to the roster

United States - Columbia, Tennessee - Eisen


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

Lincoln, NE, USA
It is so flat and boring here. but glad to know there are at least two other furs in Lincoln! Yay!


----------



## Bando (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Mission Viejo, CA, USA



woo! more furs nearby


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm from Indonesia. I'll soon be in Melbourne though. But I'm an Indonesian National.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 14, 2010)

Surrey, England here


----------



## Rewty (Jan 14, 2010)

Savannah, Georgia. Yep.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Hamilton, Ohio


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 14, 2010)

awww im all alone


----------



## Jezzabelle (Jan 15, 2010)

England: East Anglia


----------



## krystalcomet (Jan 15, 2010)

I lives in Romoland, CA


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> awww im all alone



Did you see the second half of the list? Those words are oversized for a reason.


----------



## Novawolf7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sparta, Illinois


----------



## Tara (Jan 19, 2010)

Naples, Fl, USA.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 20, 2010)

Ireland


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 20, 2010)

Salt Lake City, Utah

By the gods...kill all the damn mormons! I cant get a decent drink!


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 22, 2010)

Bay Area,Cal-if-worn-aye-eyyyy <---hate it when people do that, and I am a NERF HERDER that was my lifelong dream ever since star wars came out in the 70's,except I was a negative teenager when it came out.


----------



## RemnantWolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

I was redirected here >.> So... I'm going to be moving to Bellingham, WA in a few months and am looking for fellow furs in the area to make some friends before I head out :> May even be looking for a roommate situation; I haven't decided. Send me a note


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Europe - Germany - Kreis Recklinghausen


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2010)

YAY! Jacksonville, Florida!


----------



## TheCandyMONSTaR (Jan 24, 2010)

Maine, USA


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 24, 2010)

Port Moody(Vancouver suburb), BC, Canada


----------



## KariLion (Jan 24, 2010)

I technically need to be listed twice, if that's okay, since I split my time pretty equally between:
Indianapolis, IN USA
and
Louisville, KY, USA


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 25, 2010)

Jasper Georgia.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

Carteret,NJ,USA (=^_^=)


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 26, 2010)

Nashville, TN


----------



## Bernad (Jan 26, 2010)

Somewhere near Pensacola in Florida.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Woodbridge,, Virgina, THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!!!!


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 26, 2010)

Grayslake, Illinois, United States


----------



## FingersThroughFur (Jan 26, 2010)

Lawton, OK, US


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

RemnantWolfe said:


> I was redirected here >.> So... I'm going to be moving to Bellingham, WA in a few months and am looking for fellow furs in the area to make some friends before I head out :> May even be looking for a roommate situation; I haven't decided. Send me a note


 My home town is Federal Way, Wa.:grin: Youl love it up there. I miss Washington.


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 27, 2010)

Death Valley, NP, CA

|V peace, son.


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 27, 2010)

I love in the East Bay in California. California i think is the most populated fur state. Woohoo!


----------



## Fuyuko (Jan 30, 2010)

I live in Sault Ste Marie, Ontario ^_^


----------

